# -The Blast-



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right, ive done 11 weeks cruising and ive decided that if i want to pack on the serious amount of size im after then i will finally up my doses to a place that i have never been before.

*Previous highest dose cycle* - 1g Test, 500mg Deca, 50mg oral ed - Total = *1.85g*

*Blast cycle* - 1.5g Sust, 750mg Deca, 200mg Dbol per week - Total = *2.45g*
















I will also be using *4iu Hyge* in the morning upon waking and *4iu Hyge* pre workout.









Here are some pics i took a week after getting back from ibiza, exactly 1 week ago today i was 16st 11.2lbs, i did my first 2ml shot of Neuro Pharma Sust Last week.















Here are some shots taken in the gym 1 week into the cycle:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

look forward to seeing your progress buddy.

after my fight I'm thinking of running 1g+ test and either 600mg primobolin or masteron...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

In fella. You're a massive c**t but a big one


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

herc said:


> 600mg parabolin or masteron...


 Bog difference between 600mg tren and 600mg Mast :lol: Or did you mean primobolin?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Bog difference between 600mg tren and 600mg Mast :lol: Or did you mean primobolin?


 Sorry yes primo lol....

Im never touching tren again. nasty bitch she is!! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

herc said:


> look forward to seeing your progress buddy.
> 
> after my fight I'm thinking of running 1g+ test and either 600mg parabolin or masteron...


 600 of para or mast will be significantly different cycles! Cheers though mate, when is the fight?


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Do you only use NP mate?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> 600 of para or mast will be significantly different cycles! Cheers though mate, when is the fight?


 sorry was a typo meant primo..

Fight is in 5weeks buddy. Cant wait to bulk up again. feeling strong but not as heavy as I usually am


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

This weeks lifts i have been really happy with especially as i was absolutely ruined after ibiza and hadnt had a shot of Test for a while:

Chest - 9 reps on 150kg bench then followed by 2 reps on 180kg! Just fancied seeing how much i could lift.

Back - 200kg deads x 10 reps then 240kg x 1 again just to see what i could do:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Devil said:


> Do you only use NP mate?


 Yea mate, unless something is out of stock in which case i would go with Wildcat.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Big lad.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> Big lad.


 Haha cheers mate.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

fookin hell, is that what it takes to get size on, dont think my body could take that , goes into spasms on just 50mg anadrol per day

fair play to ya, gonna keep a check on lipids etc ??


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> This weeks lifts i have been really happy with especially as i was absolutely ruined after ibiza and hadnt had a shot of Test for a while:
> 
> Chest - 9 reps on 150kg bench then followed by 2 reps on 180kg! Just fancied seeing how much i could lift.
> 
> Back - 200kg deads x 10 reps then 240kg x 1 again just to see what i could do:


 looks like you got more in the tank there m8. 250 ??


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

barksie said:


> fookin hell, is that what it takes to get size on, dont think my body could take that , goes into spasms on just 50mg anadrol per day
> 
> fair play to ya, gonna keep a check on lipids etc ??


 To be fair mate ive been on very moderate doses for a long time now, this will be the highest ive ever gone, mainly due to hitting a plateau in terms of muscle gain, so calories are going up (specifically protein) and gear is going up to see if that really does help.

Had bloods done on last blast mid prep whilst on Tren and everything was in perfect range


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

barksie said:


> looks like you got more in the tank there m8. 250 ??


 Ive done 260kg x 2 about 4 years ago but then i had a sabbatical from deads pretty much right up until now. 300kg is the goal.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> To be fair mate ive been on very moderate doses for a long time now, this will be the highest ive ever gone, mainly due to hitting a plateau in terms of muscle gain, so calories are going up (specifically protein) and gear is going up to see if that really does help.
> 
> Had bloods done on last blast mid prep whilst on Tren and everything was in perfect range


 fair play, i had bloods done after 7 months on , test , tren and mast, and my lipids were fooked , cholesterol was that high , the doc wanted to check my daughters to see if they had high cholesterol as he said it might be hereditary, ( i was'nt fat so thats why he thought that ) but i never mentioned tren ,

so off all steds now and i can finally run on the treadmill again, so i know my cholesterol is back down again as im not panting

will be watching this if you going to log it

steve


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Ive done 260kg x 2 about 4 years ago but then i had a sabbatical from deads pretty much right up until now. 300kg is the goal.


 looked like 260 is within range now m8


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> This weeks lifts i have been really happy with especially as i was absolutely ruined after ibiza and hadnt had a shot of Test for a while:
> 
> Chest - 9 reps on 150kg bench then followed by 2 reps on 180kg! Just fancied seeing how much i could lift.
> 
> Back - 200kg deads x 10 reps then 240kg x 1 again just to see what i could do:


 heels off he deck slightly

just saying

x


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Looking sexual mate


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Right, ive done 11 weeks cruising and ive decided that if i want to pack on the serious amount of size im after then i will finally up my doses to a place that i have never been before.
> 
> *Previous highest dose cycle* - 1g Test, 500mg Deca, 50mg oral ed - Total = *1.85g*
> 
> ...


 Looking good nice bit of np as well


----------



## Captain Beefheart (Jul 7, 2016)

In for this mate

Should be great to see how you progress on that dose.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

No idea why but can't see any of those pics you posted at the start! Will definitely keep an eye on this!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Following this mate interested to see how you get on with bigger doses.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> heels off he deck slightly
> 
> just saying
> 
> x


 Good point! Didnt even notice, i'll have a look at that next week as that should make a big difference to power.



Dark sim said:


> Looking sexual mate


 You know how to make me smile you slut 



daztheman86 said:


> Looking good nice bit of np as well


 Cheers mate, yea i love NP zero pip on it too which makes the cycle so much easier to manage. Plus the oil is nice and thin too so you dont feel like you have arthritis after jabbing :lol:



Captain Beefheart said:


> In for this mate
> 
> Should be great to see how you progress on that dose, any reasoning behind swapping test for sust mate?


 Yea i cant wait to see the difference mate, read into it a lot in terms of higher doses and androgen receptor upregulation and it made sense to progress my dose of anabolics.

No reason mate, just an old favourite Sust 



sen said:


> No idea why but can't see any of those pics you posted at the start! Will definitely keep an eye on this!


 Unlucky for you! most of them are nudes! :lol:



Flipper said:


> Following this mate interested to see how you get on with bigger doses.


 Nice one mate, me too!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So this week the following jabs have been done:

*Monday - 2ml NP Sust 1ml NP Deca*

*Wednesday - 2ml NP Sust 1ml NP Deca *

Last shot will be done on Friday, as i said previously, absolutely zero pip which is so nice! Feeling strong in the gym already, could be the pre workout Dbol, love the stuff.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Well in for this!!! beast mode!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Well in for this!!! beast mode!


 Nice one. Proper going for it mate, been hitting legs Thursday and Sundays now! Its savage.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

In big lad

suprised u didnt use t400 instead of sust tho, less to jab?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> In big lad
> 
> suprised u didnt use t400 instead of sust tho, less to jab?


 Prefer the quicker acting esters in Sust plus the T400 is a bit thick so its a pain jabbing it sometimes mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

First solid meal earlier, 2.5 steak burgers 110g brown rice, tomatoes, cucumbers and spinach. Most I used to have was 2 burgers so upping the protein for each meal:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So.....i've just discovered Lidl!!!! WTF!!!! The place is so cheap!! My god, 2 salmon fillets in sweet chili sauce for £2.69!! in Tesco they are £4!! Not being over dramatic but this is going to make eating even cleaner and better so much easier.

Very impressed!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> So.....i've just discovered Lidl!!!! WTF!!!! The place is so cheap!! My god, 2 salmon fillets in sweet chili sauce for £2.69!! in Tesco they are £4!! Not being over dramatic but this is going to make eating even cleaner and better so much easier.
> 
> Very impressed!


 Aldi is the same mate, their cooked meats are awesome too. so bloody cheap


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> So.....i've just discovered Lidl!!!! WTF!!!! The place is so cheap!! My god, 2 salmon fillets in sweet chili sauce for £2.69!! in Tesco they are £4!! Not being over dramatic but this is going to make eating even cleaner and better so much easier.
> 
> Very impressed!


 I recently switched from Asda to Morrisons, I find Morrisons to be a fair amount cheaper and always great offer selections etc. e.g 1800g of chicken breasts for £9 in for this anyway, really intrigued with this one, seeing doses pushed especially, tbh, I don't think you can get any better mate ahaha, you've smashed it as per. good luck


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Starz said:


> I recently switched from Asda to Morrisons, I find Morrisons to be a fair amount cheaper and always great offer selections etc. e.g 1800g of chicken breasts for £9 in for this anyway, really intrigued with this one, seeing doses pushed especially, tbh, I don't think you can get any better mate ahaha, you've smashed it as per. good luck


 Mad isnt it! Makes Sainsburys and Tesco look like a right rip off! Appreciate the kind words mate, although there is always room for improvement, especially legs and in particular hammies!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Mad isnt it! Makes Sainsburys and Tesco look like a right rip off! Appreciate the kind words mate, although there is always room for improvement, especially legs and in particular* hammies*!


 An area, I'm really trying to improve, limited to what I can do, sorely relying on deads, Romanian deads and high rep leg curls. but, yeah agreed mate, I was always an ASDA man till I looked else where and realised, just what a difference on a whole the price of small items can make. anyway, I'll look forward to seeing how this progresses.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Good point! Didnt even notice, i'll have a look at that next week as that should make a big difference to power.
> 
> You know how to make me smile you slut
> 
> ...


 Yeah it's good stuff used to get it. but then my source only stocked infiniti which is on par. I'm on rohm now. I can see why it was faked alot good stuff.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> So.....i've just discovered Lidl!!!! WTF!!!! The place is so cheap!! My god, 2 salmon fillets in sweet chili sauce for £2.69!! in Tesco they are £4!! Not being over dramatic but this is going to make eating even cleaner and better so much easier.
> 
> Very impressed!


 Good meat as well cheap but nice


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Aldi is the same mate, their cooked meats are awesome too. so bloody cheap


 Same products. i Think they buy off the same wholesale


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

In for this !!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Starz said:


> An area, I'm really trying to improve, limited to what I can do, sorely relying on deads, Romanian deads and high rep leg curls. but, yeah agreed mate, I was always an ASDA man till I looked else where and realised, just what a difference on a whole the price of small items can make. anyway, I'll look forward to seeing how this progresses.


 Why the high rep leg curls mate and not normal progressive overload around 10-12 reps?

No sh1t mate, i picked up a shed load of meat and snacks and it was only £20, at Tesco that would have been over £30.



daztheman86 said:


> Yeah it's good stuff used to get it. but then my source only stocked infiniti which is on par. I'm on rohm now. I can see why it was faked alot good stuff.


 Bad times mate. I havent used Rohm for years now, used to be very good. I did a labmax test on NP Primo and it tested positive, that was impressive!



daztheman86 said:


> Good meat as well cheap but nice


 Definitely mate!



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> In for this !!


 Good to have you dude.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Breakfast this morning, 3 large free range eggs with a little Philadelphia. 3 large handfuls of cashew nuts:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

In for this mate, exciting times ahead!

You have some seriously low insertions on your lats. Looks like a shield!!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

LIDL pusher :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> In for this mate, exciting times ahead!
> 
> You have some seriously low insertions on your lats. Looks like a shield!!


 :lol: thats a new one :lol: cheers though mate.



DLTBB said:


> LIDL pusher :whistling:


 Hahahaha mate..... i might ask for sponsorship! im still shocked!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Picture last night taken before legs, excuse my Ibiza tan lines, legs were cold and unpumped, feel like the high reps and the battering they are getting is working:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG] thats a new one [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG] cheers though mate.
> 
> Hahahaha mate..... i might ask for sponsorship! im still shocked!


 I prefer Aldi over Lidl due to the shop layout being better.

I always buy my chicken(1kg packs) from Aldi along with my fish(salmon, haddock etc). If you want to save more money, I think that the plain salmon is cheaper and then buy a bottle or two of sweet chilli sauce.

I can get chicken cheaper at the butchers but I don't bother due to needing to use up a lot of freezer space and the hassle of having to bag it up.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I prefer Aldi over Lidl due to the shop layout being better.
> 
> I always buy my chicken(1kg packs) from Aldi along with my fish(salmon, haddock etc). If you want to save more money, I think that the plain salmon is cheaper and then buy a bottle or two of sweet chilli sauce.
> 
> I can get chicken cheaper at the butchers but I don't bother due to needing to use up a lot of freezer space and the hassle of having to bag it up.


 Excellent info, this is turning out to be a bargain shopping journal :lol: that is handy to know though mate and i know what you mean in terms of bagging all the chicken up, its long!

There is an Aldi nearby actually so i'll check that out too. Good thing about that salmon is that you can microwave it too so its a really quick meal! Always batch cook my rice so i usually have enough for 2-3 days so all this makes life so much easier and cheaper.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night:

*Squats:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 15

100kg x 15

120kg x 16 - next week 130kg.

*Hack Squats:*

50kg x 15

70kg x 12

80kg x 10

*Pendulum Squats:*

25kg x 15

30kg x 12

35kg x 10

*Walking Lunges holding 10kg's in each hand:*

2 sets x 20 paces

1 set x 24 paces

*Leg Extensions:*

3 sets moving the weight up - 15, 12, 10

Standing Calves, Seated Calves and Incline calves on the end.

Really good session, starting to get some slight knee pain again so i need to stretch out my quads a bit, only really hurt on the hack squat to be fair.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sometimes I forget how large my chest actually is, and I was lying down! Condition in check too


----------



## Typhus (May 9, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Picture last night taken before legs, excuse my Ibiza tan lines, legs were cold and unpumped, feel like the high reps and the battering they are getting is working:
> 
> View attachment 133398


 Traps are looking huge, what are exercises do you do for them?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Typhus said:


> Traps are looking huge, what are exercises do you do for them?


 Thanks mate, i literally just do 5 sets like this:

70kg x12 warm up

120k x12 warm up

170kg x 10

220kg x 10

Then anything between 250kg and 300kg - for 12 - 15 reps even if it means the last few you are bouncing them and using momentum you get them done. Obviously if the weight you choose means you cant even perform a few reps to a decent height then you have gone too heavy but you catch my drift?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Like this mate - 270kg


----------



## Typhus (May 9, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Like this mate - 270kg


 Thanks mate, I think I need to make shrugs a more common exercise in my routine. I just wasn't too sure whether to perform it from the front or the back as I have seen quite a few arguments for both.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Typhus said:


> Thanks mate, I think I need to make shrugs a more common exercise in my routine. I just wasn't too sure whether to perform it from the front or the back as I have seen quite a few arguments for both.


 I think the back is absolute shite! Its awkward, hits your arse and you're off balance, ive probably done them twice in my life. Front is the only way mate.


----------



## Typhus (May 9, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> I think the back is absolute shite! Its awkward, hits your arse and you're off balance, ive probably done them twice in my life. Front is the only way mate.


 Yeah I've found back quite awkward to do, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I think the back is absolute shite! Its awkward, hits your arse and you're off balance, ive probably done them twice in my life. Front is the only way mate.


 Try them on a smith machine mate with a slight lean forward, I love them. When doing them with a barbell it is dead awkward with it hitting your arse.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Page 1 and already some gay s**t going on. Should have expected it really.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> Try them on a smith machine mate with a slight lean forward, I love them. When doing them with a barbell it is dead awkward with it hitting your arse.


 Tried it all mate, fronts are the only ones I will ever do, seem to working well and its the most comfortable position.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quick shot of the unpumped, cold arm last night about midnight, thought it looked decent:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Quick shot of the unpumped, cold arm last night about midnight, thought it looked decent:
> 
> View attachment 133458


 Unpumped? You've still got your man bag in your hand that you've been curling all night at the bar....

Looking good though.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Unpumped? You've still got your man bag in your hand that you've been curling all night at the bar....
> 
> Looking good though.


 :lol: that made me laugh at my desk you cnut :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Few snaps from yesterday, my mates got a hot tub so thought I'd take the opportunity so hit some shots:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I feel like my arms are finally looking thicker from the front, the twice a week frequency seems to be working.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Looking awesome as always mate.

How are you finding the deca?

What sort of macros are you running also?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Looking awesome as always mate.
> 
> How are you finding the deca?
> 
> What sort of macros are you running also?


 Too soon to tell with Deca, 3ml in last week though, did all my jabs on time and set amounts. Will probably take a couple more weeks to really feel the strength of the cycle i think.

Macros I will check later actually as that will be good to know even just for myself.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Looking great as ever, to be honest as I've never had any aspirations to compete, I THINK I'd be happy if I got near the condition and size in your pictures. I really should start the AAS if I'm to try and do it before I'm too old. :huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Looking great as ever, to be honest as I've never had any aspirations to compete, I THINK I'd be happy if I got near the condition and size in your pictures. I really should start the AAS if I'm to try and do it before I'm too old. :huh: :huh: :huh:


 Competing isnt for everyone mate so i can understand that. How old are you? If you need advice in terms of AAS im here mate.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Competing isnt for everyone mate so i can understand that. How old are you? If you need advice in terms of AAS im here mate.


 5months short of 40 years old.

Been back in the gym 10 weeks and this was me at week 8-9 at around 17.5-18st. I'm 6' 2 tall so as you can imagine, it's been a permabulk all the way.

Im now into week 10.

I know I need to cut but trust me I'm leaner than the pic shows but not by much. Haha.

I think for cutting I need to use AAS, I don't want to be over 18st as I struggle with my work when too heavy. Another thing I struggle massively with is losing strength when cutting, it makes me want to give in...and I do!! Haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So, 1.5 weeks in and I've gone from 16st 11lbs (after Ibiza so probably a bit depleted) to this:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 5months short of 40 years old.
> 
> Been back in the gym 10 weeks and this was me at week 8-9 at around 17.5-18st. I'm 6' 2 tall so as you can imagine, it's been a permabulk all the way.
> 
> ...


 If its a real struggle when you diet mate then maybe a low dose of test like 2ml per week would suffice, that would give you a really good boost in strength whilst dieting and will put you in a much more anabolic environment.

Looking well though mate, from that physique i never would have imagined you were as ancient as 40 :whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> If its a real struggle when you diet mate then maybe a low dose of test like 2ml per week would suffice, that would give you a really good boost in strength whilst dieting and will put you in a much more anabolic environment.
> 
> Looking well though mate, from that physique i never would have imagined you were as ancient as 40 [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=2489fed51e163f5322d7a374e199ae988521584474c5c731db2a34783aa96d4b[/IMG]


 I'll get some test and take it from there. Lol @ almost 40 being ancient. I like to still think I can mix it with the young uns!! Haha.

What height are you?

What is you general day to day diet like?

I wear the same socks to the gym but that's about where the similarity ends. :thumb


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Looking incredible @Chelseavery lean at a pretty hefty weight. Been following and will continue to do so, inspirational! Whoa weight do you expect to get up to this blast?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats on becoming Mod @Chelsea... Even though you're a southern c**t your very knowldegable and got a cracking physique! Still dont think there is enough mods on here!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'll get some test and take it from there. Lol @ almost 40 being ancient. I like to still think I can mix it with the young uns!! Haha.
> 
> What height are you?
> 
> ...


 Im 6ft 2 mate same as you. Day to day diet is the same, i will list it up here later on with macros.

Yep just the socks and height, although you might start getting shorter with the years of gravity taking its toll 



RedStar said:


> Looking incredible @Chelseavery lean at a pretty hefty weight. Been following and will continue to do so, inspirational! Whoa weight do you expect to get up to this blast?


 Thanks mate, appreciate that. Im not really aiming for a weight, its more the look....i.e. get as big as possible with minimal increases in bodyfat and progress all my lifts way beyond what they are now.



A1243R said:


> Congrats on becoming Mod @Chelsea... Even though you're a southern c**t your very knowldegable and got a cracking physique! Still dont think there is enough mods on here!


 :lol: you're lucky with the bittersweet ending of that otherwise the ban hammer was on its way down!

Nah cheers mate, appreciate the kind words, onwards and upwards now.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Last meal of yesterday, 2 salmon fillets with rice:









Then the second meal of today, 220g cooked chicken, 150g cooked rice, spinach, cucumber and tomatoes:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Didn't realise you were now a moderator, congrats.

Thanks for the diet pics.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> I feel like my arms are finally looking thicker from the front, the twice a week frequency seems to be working.


 How do u fit arms twice a week into your routine mate? My arms are cack as delts over power them


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Didn't realise you were now a moderator, congrats.
> 
> Thanks for the diet pics.


 Thanks mate.

No worries at all.



TITO said:


> How do u fit arms twice a week into your routine mate? My arms are cack as delts over power them


 I do triceps after chest on monday, then biceps after back on tuesday.

Then triceps again after shoulders on friday, then biceps on saturday with hams and calves.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Do you ever swap the rice for sweet potato?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> So, 1.5 weeks in and I've gone from 16st 11lbs (after Ibiza so probably a bit depleted) to this:
> 
> View attachment 133525


 How is that even possible??

2nd pic of those hot tub ones is awesome!! You look great! Bet the women were wiping their vaginas all over you in Ibiza!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

According to the Internet my tdee is 2700. For the past 7 weeks I've been having at least 3800 and pretty often up to 4500 or even 5000 cals and I still don't put on weight. Plus 750 test and 750 deca. Does my head right in.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Do you ever swap the rice for sweet potato?


 I do mate yea, when i have things like chilli i always cut up a shed load of sweet spud and have that, Mainly use rice as its so easy, bang it in the rice cooker, ten mins later its done and you have enough for 2 days.



sen said:


> How is that even possible??
> 
> 2nd pic of those hot tub ones is awesome!! You look great! Bet the women were wiping their vaginas all over you in Ibiza!


 Haha! I didnt do badly out there :whistling: allegedly a glamour model basically fell in love with me and wants to meet up immediately, drives a Porsche as well........be rude to turn her down 



sen said:


> According to the Internet my tdee is 2700. For the past 7 weeks I've been having at least 3800 and pretty often up to 4500 or even 5000 cals and I still don't put on weight. Plus 750 test and 750 deca. Does my head right in.


 Thats an odd one, could i potentially be your training method? What do you currently do?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking pretty damn good to say the least!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Haha! I didnt do badly out there [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=2489fed51e163f5322d7a374e199ae988521584474c5c731db2a34783aa96d4b[/IMG] allegedly a glamour model basically fell in love with me and wants to meet up immediately, *drives a Porsche as well.....*...be rude to turn her down [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 Probably a shitty Boxster!! Haha.

Cheers for the diet advice.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Animal sir!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Looking pretty damn good to say the least!!


 Cheers mate, good to have you back.



BLUE(UK) said:


> Probably a shitty Boxster!! Haha.
> 
> Cheers for the diet advice.


 Haha i think it is, still apparently its proper nice, im not complaining.



herc said:


> Animal sir!!


 Cheers big boy


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, good to have you back.
> 
> Haha i think it is, still apparently its proper nice, im not complaining.
> 
> Cheers big boy


 big boy :lol: I feel verbally sexually abused now.... Ps I wish I was big - cutting sucks!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Brief cap of Monday and Tuesdays training:

*Chest Monday:*

Flat bench - 150kg x 12

Incline - 130kg x 11

*Back - Tuesday:*

Deadlifts - 220kg x 8 reps

Bent over rows - 150kg x 15

Deads are really starting to ramp up now, the aim is to pull 300kg by the end of the year.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Brief cap of Monday and Tuesdays training:
> 
> *Chest Monday:*
> 
> ...


 Are you just posting your best compound lifts of the sessions?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Are you just posting your best compound lifts of the sessions?


 Yea mate, just thought id do it quick.

Would be nice if the sessions were that short though :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, just thought id do it quick.
> 
> Would be nice if the sessions were that short though [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG]


 Yeah it keeps it brief if you've already basically listed the 'fluff' exercises in previous posts so people get the jist of your training volume and each week they can see the load shifted on the compounds.

Do you vary rep ranges depending on how you feel?


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm glad I've popped into yoru journal, always have foudn your posts to be helpful 

Looking in good condition.

How many sites do you use for your 3 injections....?


----------



## Asgardsrei (Jun 30, 2016)

Food game is on point. Good practical meals that don't look like some Pinterest sht and also not a soilent looking mix of protein slop  You look really big, healthy too. Health markers all checking out still?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Won't let me quote you for some reason. I usually do chest, shoulders bis, back tris, legs (only recently started doing these proper, chest and shoulders.

Around 4 sets 12-15 reps usually.

Been working 7 x 12 hour night shifts a week for the past 6 and a bit weeks though and this job I'm on is pretty much non stop so maybe that has something to do with it? Looking at me you wouldn't think I was on 250mg of test never mind 750! I'm definitely getting stronger though.

ive just got some pure mass from GN so I'll add 2 of those a day and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

sen said:


> Won't let me quote you for some reason. I usually do chest, shoulders bis, back tris, legs (only recently started doing these proper, chest and shoulders.
> 
> Around 4 sets 12-15 reps usually.
> 
> ...


 I found that the last time I was on nights I couldn't bang anymore weight on no matter what I did. This time round in coming out of a cut so it's a little different.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Peasnall said:


> I found that the last time I was on nights I couldn't bang anymore weight on no matter what I did. This time round in coming out of a cut so it's a little different.


 I've been eating the same thing for 7 weeks and my weight is going up every day when I get home but once Ive been to bed its back down to 13 7!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

sen said:


> I've been eating the same thing for 7 weeks and my weight is going up every day when I get home but once Ive been to bed its back down to 13 7!


 Water weight?

I used to lose loads through the night which used to annoy me. Haha.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Water weight?
> 
> I used to lose loads through the night which used to annoy me. Haha.


 Yeah mate. I thought though if I eat the same every day and my weight is going up before bed, surely when I weight myself post bed it'd be up but I just lose more water instead! Can lose 7 or 8lbs sometimes during the night.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Yeah it keeps it brief if you've already basically listed the 'fluff' exercises in previous posts so people get the jist of your training volume and each week they can see the load shifted on the compounds.
> 
> Do you vary rep ranges depending on how you feel?


 Dont really vary rep ranges mate, i throw in the odd widowmaker on the end of things like 20 reps squats or 20 rep bicep curls etc but generally its always in the 8-12 rep range.



Imy79 said:


> I'm glad I've popped into yoru journal, always have foudn your posts to be helpful
> 
> Looking in good condition.
> 
> How many sites do you use for your 3 injections....?


 Glad to hear it mate.

I use shoulders and glutes, occasionally quads but im not a big fan.



Asgardsrei said:


> Food game is on point. Good practical meals that don't look like some Pinterest sht and also not a soilent looking mix of protein slop  You look really big, healthy too. Health markers all checking out still?


 Hahahaha! Cheers mate  yep health markers all good, got bloods done on my last prep whilst on Tren and that was only a couple of months ago where stress levels must have been peaking and everything was in range.



sen said:


> Won't let me quote you for some reason. I usually do chest, shoulders bis, back tris, legs (only recently started doing these proper, chest and shoulders.
> 
> Around 4 sets 12-15 reps usually.
> 
> ...


 Maybe its the 4 sets of 12-15 reps mate? I usually back off my first 2 sets then absolutely annihilate my last set which is the heaviest and take it way beyond failure.

Could be your job too, doesnt sound like you get an awful lot of recovery time! You might need to up your calories around your workouts mate? Ive started adding in a bowl of cereal after my post workout meal just to get the extra calories in. Maybe buy some protein bars for on the go or just have the standard whey and oats or casein and oats for when you are at work and just add that into your daily routine.

1 extra shake with 50g protein and 50g carbs is 400 calories and an extra 2800cals per week. See how you progress with that and adjust accordingly.

Just remember, done get too disheartened by the scales, go by what you're lifting in the gym and how you look. Focusing too much on the scales is a quick way to get fat........i found


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Dont really vary rep ranges mate, i throw in the odd widowmaker on the end of things like 20 reps squats or 20 rep bicep curls etc but generally its always in the 8-12 rep range.
> 
> Glad to hear it mate.
> 
> ...


 Stop the press! I'm up 1lb!

I am at my heaviest 13 8 but did expect it to go up quicker now I'm being more consistent with food. This job allows me more breaks so can do 4 meals at work but then there's being on the go for 12 hours almost which doesn't help.

do you go low reps for your first sets and higher when it gets heavier?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

How much and how often are you jabbing? 1500mg test and 750mg deca is 9ml? Do you do 3 x 3ml jabs?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

sen said:


> Won't let me quote you for some reason. I usually do chest, shoulders bis, back tris, legs (only recently started doing these proper, chest and shoulders.
> 
> Around 4 sets 12-15 reps usually.
> 
> ...


 I find it hard to do, as I'm a high volume guy, go failure, lots of sets etc. but sometimes, you have to go back to the drawing board mate. as when plateau's approach or the scale isn't moving, usually it's best to not place so much emphasis on the training side of things and more on the eating & recovery, so maybe KIS, drop the days you're training to 3 or 4 tops, keep the workouts simple, but heavy and just use the hours up in the day to eat.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

In, better late than never.

PS IMO you'd 1RM dead lift a lot more than 240Kg if you didn't warm up with 10 reps at 200Kg !


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> In, better late than never.
> 
> PS IMO you'd 1RM dead lift a lot more than 240Kg if you didn't warm up with 10 reps at 200Kg !


 x 2 to this, I think he'll hit the 300 before Christmas personally.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Starz said:


> I find it hard to do, as I'm a high volume guy, go failure, lots of sets etc. but sometimes, you have to go back to the drawing board mate. as when plateau's approach or the scale isn't moving, usually it's best to not place so much emphasis on the training side of things and more on the eating & recovery, so maybe KIS, drop the days you're training to 3 or 4 tops, keep the workouts simple, but heavy and just use the hours up in the day to eat.


 Not trained at all this week. Got a chest infection or something and a cold so was either train and get worse and end up having time off work or have a week off and hopefully be better for next week. Can't take time off work at moment cos I'm working 7 days and need to save for my wedding.

Means im minus intra workout carbs and post workout shake though 600 cals.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> How much and how often are you jabbing? 1500mg test and 750mg deca is 9ml? Do you do 3 x 3ml jabs?


 Yea mate, 3 x 3ml jabs eod. Not too bad actually, keeping on schedule too.



BestBefore1989 said:


> In, better late than never.
> 
> PS IMO you'd 1RM dead lift a lot more than 240Kg if you didn't warm up with 10 reps at 200Kg !


 Hahaha i know, thing is i wasnt going to go for a heavy one but it just kinda happened.



Starz said:


> x 2 to this, I think he'll hit the 300 before Christmas personally.


 Hopefully mate, thats the plan anyway.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night was brutal:

*Squats:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 15

100kg x 15

130kg x 18






*Hacks:*

50kg x 15

80kg x 15

100kg x 15

*Pendulum Squats:*

25kg x 15

35kg x 15

40kg x 15

*Walking Lunges holding 2 x 10kg dumbells:*

3 sets x 20 paces - last set 24 paces.

Finished on leg extensions - 3 sets x 15 reps increasing the weight on each set until failure was hit.

Disgusting session but a really good one, cramp when i got home but got some really good nutrition in. Legs twice a week is definitely the way to progress - last week i only did 120kg x 15!


----------



## Nicky Nacky Noo (Mar 4, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Legs last night was brutal:
> 
> *Squats:*
> 
> ...


 Looking good Chelsea need a bit of advice on aas mate if ya got the time bud and also diet


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Nicky Nacky Noo said:


> Looking good Chelsea need a bit of advice on aas mate if ya got the time bud and also diet


 Thanks mate, PM me if you want i'll see what i can do.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bit of a savage weekend that wont have helped progress, went Go Karting on saturday for my birthday which is this Friday and came second out of us lads, the winner was 7stone lighter then me!! Pretty good going i thought.

Then went out that night and got in about 8am the next morning and only managed to sleep just under 4 hours and barely ate a thing all day, was fcked!

Eaten kinda better today but still not feeling 100%, just reminds me how much i actually love drinking at the time when you're drunk but how sh1t it is the next couple of days in terms of mood etc - horrendous.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Bit of a savage weekend that wont have helped progress, went Go Karting on saturday for my birthday which is this Friday and came second out of us lads, the winner was 7stone lighter then me!! Pretty good going i thought.
> 
> Then went out that night and got in about 8am the next morning and only managed to sleep just under 4 hours and barely ate a thing all day, was fcked!
> 
> Eaten kinda better today but still not feeling 100%, just reminds me how much i actually love drinking at the time when you're drunk but how sh1t it is the next couple of days in terms of mood etc - horrendous.


 Can completely relate to last paragraph, always say to myself never again bla bla, and lo and behold it does!

it knocks me back about 3 or 4 days in relation to training.

I have however been good recently as cutting and avoided drinking. I'm a bit more flexible when bulking.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Bit of a savage weekend that wont have helped progress, went Go Karting on saturday for my birthday which is this Friday and came second out of us lads, the winner was 7stone lighter then me!! Pretty good going i thought.
> 
> Then went out that night and got in about 8am the next morning and only managed to sleep just under 4 hours and barely ate a thing all day, was fcked!
> 
> Eaten kinda better today but still not feeling 100%, just reminds me how much i actually love drinking at the time when you're drunk but how sh1t it is the next couple of days in terms of mood etc - horrendous.


 That is why I don't drink. Its no good for you @Chelsea 

I am known as the designated driver :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RedStar said:


> Can completely relate to last paragraph, always say to myself never again bla bla, and lo and behold it does!
> 
> it knocks me back about 3 or 4 days in relation to training.
> 
> I have however been good recently as cutting and avoided drinking. I'm a bit more flexible when bulking.


 Exactly mate, thats it now for me for a while, i cant deal with the next day, ruins me. Luckily im one of those people that doesnt need a drink and never drinks casually as i dont see the point.

Yea when im on prep im T-Total.



herc said:


> That is why I don't drink. Its no good for you @Chelsea
> 
> I am known as the designated driver :lol:


 No sh1t! Found that out the hard way. Half a sandwich and that was really all i ate yesterday, serious deficit!

Same mate, happily drive and not drink nowadays unless it is a big night out.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Exactly mate, thats it now for me for a while, i cant deal with the next day, ruins me. Luckily im one of those people that doesnt need a drink and never drinks casually as i dont see the point.
> 
> Yea when im on prep im T-Total.
> 
> ...


 Aye - I would have a glass G&T on a special occasion (birthday, christmas, after a fight etc) Last time i was drunk would be around 2years ago lol..


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

herc said:


> I am known as the designated driver [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG]


 I always drive too as I have no inclination to drink.

I can't even remember how long ago it was when I last had a drink to be honest.

Good going on the kart @Chelsea


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Im 6ft 2 mate same as you. Day to day diet is the same, i will list it up here later on with macros.
> 
> Yep just the socks and height, although you might start getting shorter with the years of gravity taking its toll
> 
> ...


 how long did it take you to fill out your taller frame? im 6ft 5 at 15.4 stone and struggle filling out!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I always drive too as I have no inclination to drink.
> 
> I can't even remember how long ago it was when I last had a drink to be honest.
> 
> Good going on the kart @Chelsea


 Same mate, i dont even enjoy the casual beer now, would actually rather have something that tastes nice.



MjSingh92 said:


> how long did it take you to fill out your taller frame? im 6ft 5 at 15.4 stone and struggle filling out!


 Erm, realistically i have made my very best gains probably in the last year and that has come from having a much cleaner diet, having no pizzas and other s**t. I have been training for 10 years now so its taken a long time but like i said its been the consistency of diet recently thats really packed on the mass.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Same mate, i dont even enjoy the casual beer now, would actually rather have something that tastes nice.
> 
> Erm, realistically i have made my very best gains probably in the last year and that has come from having a much cleaner diet, having no pizzas and other s**t. I *have been training for 10 years now so* its taken a long time but like i said its been the consistency of diet recently thats really packed on the mass.


 Newbie.      :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Mate what orals did u run last weeks of your show?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Mate what orals did u run last weeks of your show?


 Anavar, Winstrol and Proviron.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok so im starting to feel a bit more human again today even though i now have a cold which is great! Back and bi's went well, i was feeling so tired that i skipped deads, i saw no point doing them when i felt so rough:

Bent over rows - 150kg x 15 - will do 160kg now

Bicep curls on straight bar - 25kg either side for 10 reps!! I think the bar either weighs 10 or 15kg so minimum was 60kg! Good form too.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Ok so im starting to feel a bit more human again today even though i now have a cold which is great! Back and bi's went well, i was feeling so tired that i skipped deads, i saw no point doing them when i felt so rough:
> 
> Bent over rows - 150kg x 15 - will do 160kg now
> 
> Bicep curls on straight bar - 25kg either side for 10 reps!! I think the bar either weighs 10 or 15kg so minimum was 60kg! Good form too.


 Are they just the main compounds mate? Take it you did some other fluff for volume.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Devil said:


> Are they just the main compounds mate? Take it you did some other fluff for volume.


 Yea mate they were the main bits, the bicep curl i was particularly impressed with, was expecting to get a few ropey reps after back but they were good!


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate they were the main bits, the bicep curl i was particularly impressed with, was expecting to get a few ropey reps after back but they were good!


 Indeed fella, very impressive. GJ.

I tend to use the EZ bar as get wrist pains, heavy straight barbell curls, unfortunately.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Devil said:


> Indeed fella, very impressive. GJ.
> 
> I tend to use the EZ bar as get wrist pains, heavy straight barbell curls, unfortunately.


 I always found the ez bar overworked my brachialis and not the bicep as much, straight bar curls target biceps so well for me but if you're getting wrist pains only you can decide whether its worth it. Will post my shoulder workout in a sec, got some decent weights up.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Didnt happen to do 12x60kg did you? :whistling:

was thinkin yesterday would be cool if you did video logs of your workouts from time to time. Would be great to watch and learn as im intrested to see how you do db flyes and chest dips for example. I know it would be time consuming though


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking s**t hot @Chelsea. Been away for the last 11 days, so just catching up. This is going to be a great, informative journal to follow.

If I could get to the level you are in those hot tub pics, I'd be one happy fella.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> Didnt happen to do 12x60kg did you? :whistling:
> 
> was thinkin yesterday would be cool if you did video logs of your workouts from time to time. Would be great to watch and learn as im intrested to see how you do db flyes and chest dips for example. I know it would be time consuming though


 Haha it might have been  yea mate i might get my mate to start filming some as he offered to do it actually. If people are that interested then i'll be happy to do it and link it all here.



richardrahl said:


> Looking s**t hot @Chelsea. Been away for the last 11 days, so just catching up. This is going to be a great, informative journal to follow.
> 
> If I could get to the level you are in those hot tub pics, I'd be one happy fella.


 Cheers mate, really appreciate it. Haha yea they were some decent pics to be fair, even i was impressed


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So this is what happened on shoulder day on Friday:

60kg dumbells x 12 reps:






Then 10 reps on 300kg shrugs:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Anavar, Winstrol and Proviron.


 Did I u run the var and winstrol at same time if so what dose?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Did I u run the var and winstrol at same time if so what dose?


 Yea mate at the same time, 50mg of each.

Used NP Stanavar so just took 1 tab in the morning and 1 a couple hours before training.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> So this is what happened on shoulder day on Friday:
> 
> 60kg dumbells x 12 reps:
> 
> ...


 Impressive dumbell presses, I'm always impressed by good shoulder presses.

Do you do barbell OHP? If so, what sort of numbers?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate at the same time, 50mg of each.
> 
> Used NP Stanavar so just took 1 tab in the morning and 1 a couple hours before training.


 Awesome mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Impressive dumbell presses, I'm always impressed by good shoulder presses.
> 
> Do you do barbell OHP? If so, what sort of numbers?


 Thanks mate, nah never overhead press, just always do dumbells.



TITO said:


> Awesome mate


 No worries.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night was absolutely horrific! Was warmer in the gym and i was on the floor on my back in between sets towards then end! Savage!

*Squats:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 15

100kg x 15

140kg x 17 - last week was 130kg x 18






*Hack Squats:*

50kg x 15

70kg x 12

100kg x 12

*Penulum Squats:*

20kg x 15

30kg x 15

40kg x 12

*Walking Lunges - holding 11kg dumbells:*

3 sets x 24 paces - absolutely disgusting.

*Leg Extensions:*

3 sets x 15 reps slowly and controlled and really squeezing.

Was getting cramp already last night about 8pm!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Caught up with jabs this week, did my first on tuesday and the second last night so just gotta do the last one tomorrow. Still getting no pip and making sure i stay consistent. Feeling really strong at the moment, weights are literally increasing by the week!


----------



## Joe89 (Jan 23, 2013)

The way you handle those 60kg dumbells so easily on the shoulder press is crazy haha, don't see that every day, good work :thumbup1:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> So this is what happened on shoulder day on Friday:
> 
> 60kg dumbells x 12 reps:
> 
> ...


 60kg x 12 and that was with a tshirt on. god only knows what you'd have done had you been vested up!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Joe89 said:


> The way you handle those 60kg dumbells so easily on the shoulder press is crazy haha, don't see that every day, good work :thumbup1:


 Haha cheers mate appreciate it.



sen said:


> 60kg x 12 and that was with a tshirt on. god only knows what you'd have done had you been vested up!


 :lol: you been smoking crack again?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Shoulders on Friday went well even though i had a cold and a chest infection, managed the 60kg dumbells again but only for 10 and needed a little spot, i did however smash 310kg shrugs for 10 reps:


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

Gives me a sore back looking at taking them weights off haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

M1T said:


> Gives me a sore back looking at taking them weights off haha


 Tell me about it! Luckily i have a training partner to help! The 50kg plates are the worst, no holes in them so its pure rim job.........


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Tell me about it! Luckily i have a training partner to help! The 50kg plates are the worst, no holes in them so its pure rim job......... [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 Nothing worse than painful fingers after a pure rim job. :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Nothing worse than painful fingers after a pure rim job. :lol:


 We've all been there :whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> We've all been there [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=2489fed51e163f5322d7a374e199ae988521584474c5c731db2a34783aa96d4b[/IMG]


 Only those that finger the green ones.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Chelsea nice shoulder press mate, prob best to note that in the log book as

should press / incline chest press

jks

x


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Haha cheers mate appreciate it.
> 
> :lol: you been smoking crack again?


 Common knowledge you can lift more in a vest than a tshirt. It's science


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Chelsea nice shoulder press mate, prob best to note that in the log book as
> 
> should press / incline chest press
> 
> ...


 :lol: thats a good one. If im honest i would like it a bit more upright but its one of those benches where the next setting is borderline leaning forwards!



sen said:


> Common knowledge you can lift more in a vest than a tshirt. It's science


 :lol: i'll remember this for next time mate!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back went well last night, starting to not feel so ill which is nice!

*Deads:*

210kg x 10 reps - good ones too, wasnt shaking at all apart from the last couple, that means next week its 220kg.

*Bent over rows:*

160kg x 12 - really good form as well, made sure i upped this as i was doing 150kg x 15 reps

Hit some really good numbers and even after doing back i managed to curl the 30kg dubmells for biceps!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: thats a good one. If im honest i would like it a bit more upright but its one of those benches where the next setting is borderline leaning forwards!
> 
> :lol: i'll remember this for next time mate!


 anyone that does a shoulder press bolt upright is a cunnt

good job x


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG] thats a good one. If im honest i would like it a bit more upright but its one of those benches where the next setting is borderline leaning forwards!
> 
> [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG] i'll remember this for next time mate!


 If the next notch makes the board too upright, try putting a couple of plates under the back feet of the bench? Not that I've any criticism


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

What's your diet like at the moment mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night was brilliant, squats are going up 10kg per week!

*Squats:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 15

100kg x 15

150kg x 15 - think this is a new personal best!

*Leg Press *- did this as the hack squat was really hurting my knees.

Worked up to about 340kg x 15 reps - slow and controlled though, got a wicked pump from this, actually think i'll have it in ever week now.

*Pendulum Squats:*

25kg x 15

30kg x 15

40kg x 15 - savage set!

*Walking Lunges holding 14kg's*

3 sets x 20 paces - last set 22 paces.

Really good session, knees are still hurting a bit and giving me grief so i need to get more stretching done but all is looking positive in terms of leg development.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

160KG bent over rows for high rep sets is pretty beastly. :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> 160KG bent over rows for high rep sets is pretty beastly. :whistling:


 Haha yea mate, felt like it too especially after the deads!


----------



## stand_23 (Mar 17, 2014)

Your back and traps look insane !


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey Mate,

Just a random question, Is it worth to introduce GH into the prep just before 10 weeks?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

stand_23 said:


> Your back and traps look insane !


 Thanks very much 



Jatin Bhatia said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Just a random question, Is it worth to introduce GH into the prep just before 10 weeks?


 I would mate. Its great for fat loss. Take it first thing in the morning just before fasted cardio.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So quick update, sadly split with the GF so life has been really up and down and diet has suffered a bit, not been eating sh1t but more just missing the odd meal and not getting all my desired calories in.

Lifts have been going up hugely though, up to 150kg on squats for 15 reps, 150kg bench for 12 reps on monday (2-3 spotted) and last night i absolutely smashed 220kg x 11 reps when last week i only did 210kg x 10:






Things are slowly getting back on track and the stress of life is dying down a bit, like any breakup its pretty sh1t especially moving all your stuff out and being back at the old dears place.

Anyway, im now looking to get calories right back up and start growing more, i was 17st 8lbs this morning but i do feel leaner and like i said im stronger on everything so that is a good sign.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> So quick update, sadly split with the GF so life has been really up and down and diet has suffered a bit, not been eating sh1t but more just missing the odd meal and not getting all my desired calories in.
> 
> Lifts have been going up hugely though, up to 150kg on squats for 15 reps, 150kg bench for 12 reps on monday (2-3 spotted) and last night i absolutely smashed 220kg x 11 reps when last week i only did 210kg x 10:
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear that mate. Hope it was a mutual decision.

Did you own the house together mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Hope it was a mutual decision.
> 
> Did you own the house together mate?


 It was me that did it mate, was just kinda bored with it all and the spark had gone. Nah no house together, only thing together was the dog which is pretty tough as i walked her every morning at 6am  gonna just have to arrange to see her.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Current calories:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> So quick update, sadly split with the GF so life has been really up and down and diet has suffered a bit, not been eating sh1t but more just missing the odd meal and not getting all my desired calories in.
> 
> Lifts have been going up hugely though, up to 150kg on squats for 15 reps, 150kg bench for 12 reps on monday (2-3 spotted) and last night i absolutely smashed 220kg x 11 reps when last week i only did 210kg x 10:
> 
> ...


 Don't be sad mate. From my past experiences, my efficiency at job increases when not in any relationship


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Don't be sad mate. From my past experiences, my efficiency at job increases when not in any relationship


 Hahaha true, less agro, less emails etc :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha true, less agro, less emails etc :lol:


 less anal tho


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> less anal tho


 Zero anal during the relationship sadly! Probably why it ended :lol:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> less anal tho


 I sense a hidden motive


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh and this happened on Friday, 320kg shrugs x 10 reps, didnt even feel that heavy!






Lifts are soaring up!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

There's me thinking 'the poor dog' whereas @Heavyassweights Seems to hit the nail right on the head as usual. :lol:

@Chelsea I know what you mean by getting kinda bored, it's no ones fault, just how it is whereas most people end up thinking it must be something that's lacking or whatever when it isn't.

Lets hope the lifts continue rising. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> There's me thinking 'the poor dog' whereas @Heavyassweights Seems to hit the nail right on the head as usual. :lol:
> 
> @Chelsea I know what you mean by getting kinda bored, it's no ones fault, just how it is whereas most people end up thinking it must be something that's lacking or whatever when it isn't.
> 
> Lets hope the lifts continue rising. :thumbup1:


 Appreciate that mate. What i wonder though is that in every single relationship i have gotten bored and end up not committing, i just wonder whether im just gonna do that with whoever the next one may be. This one was a quality girl and would have bent over backwards for me, couldnt fault her in that respect.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Appreciate that mate. What i wonder though is that in every single relationship i have gotten bored and end up not committing, i just wonder whether im just gonna do that with whoever the next one may be. This one was a quality girl and would have bent over backwards for me, couldnt fault her in that respect.


 Me and you sound quite similar to the point that my mates know not to put women in touch with me as I've asked them not to unless they dislike her as We know I'll soon lose enthusiasm for them.

These days I don't really think about whether I'll meet someone or settle down, I just think what happens happens, I guess I'm beyond caring about the whole relationship thing or my heart has gone colder than the ice age. i don't think that working on the doors helped much to be honest.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> This one was a quality girl and would have bent over backwards for me, couldnt fault her in that respect.


 Obviously not, no anal


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking real good in the pics now mate. I am becoming more and more impressed with physique.

When is the next show?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Me and you sound quite similar to the point that my mates know not to put women in touch with me as I've asked them not to unless they dislike her as We know I'll soon lose enthusiasm for them.
> 
> These days I don't really think about whether I'll meet someone or settle down, I just think what happens happens, I guess I'm beyond caring about the whole relationship thing or my heart has gone colder than the ice age. i don't think that working on the doors helped much to be honest.


 I know exactly what you mean mate, its all great for the first year or so then its like instant boredom and the horrendous thought of having to breakup with them!

Got a few close mates that worked the doors and say the same thing, some of the sh1t you see from girls you wouldnt believe!



Huntingground said:


> Looking real good in the pics now mate. I am becoming more and more impressed with physique.
> 
> When is the next show?


 Cheers mate! Really appreciate that. Was aiming to do Nabba again in April but as i got 2nd in the Novice class and an invite to the Brits i would have to do the Mr Class 1 now.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So my plan of attack with calories in mind.

Oats are now going in my bedtime shake, 1 scoop - 50g so thats an extra 200cals per day.

Im gonna up my eggs to 4 in the morning and add in another slice of wholemeal toast.

I may up my intra and post workout carbs too, just a little though.

Keep increasing meat portions in my food. Currently around 190-200g cooked meat portions, i would rather get extra calories from protein than carbs.

Post workout meal i have added a bowl of cereal too as well, i may even try to add some sort of easily digestible carbs too like a bagel with some nice spread in there.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> So my plan of attack with calories in mind.
> 
> Oats are now going in my bedtime shake, 1 scoop - 50g so thats an extra 200cals per day.
> 
> ...


 How much meat you take around in whole day mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> How much meat you take around in whole day mate?


 I had to edit that for you as i couldnt see what you had written :lol:

I take about 1kg per day with me to work cooked.


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Whats your current training split mate? I'm in my offseason and was wondering if you include many rest days?


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

your fats are so high its mad :lol:

[nosrs]still looking s**t i see, will come back soon when youve actually made gains [/nosrs]


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> I had to edit that for you as i couldnt see what you had written :lol:
> 
> I take about 1kg per day with me to work cooked.


 Haha..apologies. Quoting on mobile is an issue with me. Grrr


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

J4MES said:


> Whats your current training split mate? I'm in my offseason and was wondering if you include many rest days?


 Same as its always been mate except i throw in an extra leg session on Sundays now.



Lukehh said:


> your fats are so high its mad :lol:
> 
> [nosrs]still looking s**t i see, will come back soon when youve actually made gains [/nosrs]


 Probably all the cashew nuts mate.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

been on holiday for a week mate so thats why i have been quite but you are looking insanse, lifts are going up stupidly quick.

Glad you are getting things back on track mate, you look mental!!


----------



## stand_23 (Mar 17, 2014)

How you finding the neuro pharma stuff mate!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

stand_23 said:


> How you finding the neuro pharma stuff mate!


 I'd say given @Chelsea's physique is superb, the gear must be pretty bang on!

But seriously, NP is a great lab!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> been on holiday for a week mate so thats why i have been quite but you are looking insanse, lifts are going up stupidly quick.
> 
> Glad you are getting things back on track mate, you look mental!!


 I saw the pics!! You look like you're from Ghana!

Thanks mate 



stand_23 said:


> How you finding the neuro pharma stuff mate!


 Absolutely brilliant stuff mate, couldnt rate it higher, zero pip, maximum gains and strength is through the roof.



RedStar said:


> I'd say given @Chelsea's physique is superb, the gear must be pretty bang on!
> 
> But seriously, NP is a great lab!


 Haha thanks mate


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Same as its always been mate except i throw in an extra leg session on Sundays now.
> 
> Probably all the cashew nuts mate.


 I've recently-ish adapted to the same protocol, hitting tris after chest and bis after back too to try and bring my lagging arms up! Really enjoying it and strength is booming


----------



## 1983wez (Jul 1, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Current calories:
> 
> 
> View attachment 134401


 Have you always ran protein so high Phil? Obviously what you're doing is working, epic physique... Was just curious if it's something you found to work out better for you, running such high protein and keeping carbs lower than protein. There's all this "evidence based" stuff cited these days relating to protein dosage etc, however such high protein seems to work wonders for you. Is it something that over time you've found give better results with those ratios?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Current calories:
> 
> 
> View attachment 134401


 My calories aren't that much different to yours apart from 130 ish less protein but you look insane and I look like s**t. Not very fair really.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

J4MES said:


> I've recently-ish adapted to the same protocol, hitting tris after chest and bis after back too to try and bring my lagging arms up! Really enjoying it and strength is booming


 It's good isnt it? Mate, its the only way to bring up lagging body parts, increase the frequency but keep the intensity.



1983wez said:


> Have you always ran protein so high Phil? Obviously what you're doing is working, epic physique... Was just curious if it's something you found to work out better for you, running such high protein and keeping carbs lower than protein. There's all this "evidence based" stuff cited these days relating to protein dosage etc, however such high protein seems to work wonders for you. Is it something that over time you've found give better results with those ratios?


 Yea mate always tried to run protein as high as possible, i have previously gone a lot higher on carbs but that has just made me fat. Carbs are a non-essential nutrient but is beneficial in the right quantities and at the right time.

Its the basics really, think back to the first time you looked into bodybuilding, what was one of the first things you were taught? Protein builds muscle.......its a true back then as it is today. Some people over complicate things with carbs and all that business but i feel i always grow best with high protein.

Appreciate the kind words by the way mate 



sen said:


> My calories aren't that much different to yours apart from 130 ish less protein but you look insane and I look like s**t. Not very fair really.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: just think though, 130g less protein is a hell of a lot mate! That's 520 calories of muscle building goodness you're losing. Maybe lower carbs and up protein?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night:

*Squats:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 15

100kg x 15

160kg x 15 - almost blacked out on the 15th rep but went for it anyway, was light headed on the 14th and everything felt weird haha!






90kg x 20 reps - Widowmakers!

Wont list the whole thing but leg press was 300kg plus, and pendulum squats i got up to 45kg x 15 reps! Legs are really getting battered these days.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Legs last night:
> 
> *Squats:*
> 
> ...


 That's awesome mate!

Have you increased leg frequency?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Just read your journal from beginning to end....awesome progess, by the way!

I have a question about aas, and was wondering if you would have the time to look it over if I PM you with it?


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Zero anal during the relationship sadly! Probably why it ended :lol:


 Had a laugh reading your previous page and saw this. I'm currently with my gf at moment and her bj's are s**t its making me get bored. :lol: i'm a lot younger than you and i've already got the thought process of will I actually find a bird who ticks all boxes and you don't get bored off?

Maybe its just the male brain (and a body full of test) to want something new after a while...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I guess the above cals are training day? Is there much of a difference on a rest day?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> That's awesome mate!
> 
> Have you increased leg frequency?


 Thanks mate, yea ive added another leg day on Sunday, its not as much volume but twice a week is a must for me now.



Dan TT said:


> Had a laugh reading your previous page and saw this. I'm currently with my gf at moment and her bj's are s**t its making me get bored. :lol: i'm a lot younger than you and i've already got the thought process of will I actually find a bird who ticks all boxes and you don't get bored off?
> 
> Maybe its just the male brain (and a body full of test) to want something new after a while...


 Hahahahaha! Mate...... i used to have an ex that didnt even give out blowies!!!! It was my first relationship.....how the fck i put up with that i will never know.

Mate i genuinely worry sometimes that it is the amount of test thats running through us but then again, ive always been a closet rapist so it probably hasnt changed much, just want to bang everything in sight :lol:



Dieseldave said:


> I guess the above cals are training day? Is there much of a difference on a rest day?


 Yea mate training days. On rest days i try to have slightly less carbs per meal and also try to have one less meal to bring calories right down.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Had a really good week this week, added a bowl of cereal to nearly all my meals, felt bigger and fuller and been really strong in the gym. Done all my jabs for the week too so everything is on track.

Did a nice little leg day yesterday, focus was mainly on hamstrings as thats what needs the most work, think the extra leg work is working as the work trousers i put on today were ridiculously tight, literally can barely fit my phone in my pocket! Good times for bodybuilding, bad times for fashion! People can probably see Frank and Beans!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Had a really good week this week, added a bowl of cereal to nearly all my meals, felt bigger and fuller and been really strong in the gym. Done all my jabs for the week too so everything is on track.
> 
> Did a nice little leg day yesterday, focus was mainly on hamstrings as thats what needs the most work, think the extra leg work is working as the work trousers i put on today were ridiculously tight, literally can barely fit my phone in my pocket! Good times for bodybuilding, bad times for fashion! People can probably see Frank and Beans!


 I am scared of what you are going to look like at the end of this blast...I did'nt think you could get any bigger and fuller lol! You will turn from a fire door into a garden shed!!!


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha! Mate...... i used to have an ex that didnt even give out blowies!!!! It was my first relationship.....how the fck i put up with that i will never know.
> 
> Mate i genuinely worry sometimes that it is the amount of test thats running through us but then again, ive always been a closet rapist so it probably hasnt changed much, just want to bang everything in sight :lol:


 I had the choice between 2 birds in January...one that i'm with now who's a bit slimmer and fitter but bj's are toss. The other a bit chunkier also fit with fcuking mint bj's but with a minging accent. Sometimes I question my decision still!

Definitely the amount of test that makes this happen. Nothing wrong with the relationship I'm in at the minute at all, just that I wanna smash everyone going and it's nearly got me trouble a few times already :lol:

I'm too young for this s**t


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> I am scared of what you are going to look like at the end of this blast...I did'nt think you could get any bigger and fuller lol! You will turn from a fire door into a garden shed!!!


 Haha thanks mate. Im really hoping i make the improvements i need, which really are quads and hams, arms have come up loads now and i am actually happy with them, i have a nice hang on the triceps now i think although arms can always be bigger 

300kg deadlift is the one i want this year, i reckon im not far off, 220kg x 11 wasnt bad at all and im moving some seriously heavy numbers these days on everything.

Hows things with you mate, holiday looked good.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> I had the choice between 2 birds in January...one that i'm with now who's a bit slimmer and fitter but bj's are toss. The other a bit chunkier also fit with fcuking mint bj's but with a minging accent. Sometimes I question my decision still!
> 
> Definitely the amount of test that makes this happen. Nothing wrong with the relationship I'm in at the minute at all, just that I wanna smash everyone going and it's nearly got me trouble a few times already :lol:
> 
> I'm too young for this s**t


 :lol: brilliant! I feel like blowie's are a really important part of your relationship :lol: to be fair when they are done badly its horrendous, but a good blowie is just the best! Zero effort from us and you get to bolt in their mouth.

Mate......i swear to god bodybuilding is a curse, Test levels just make the most irrational decision towards women rational! Like banging a bird that you would never be seen dead with but just to get your end away!

How old are you mate? The old saying goes "when you meet the right bird you wont want to cheat" but i think thats bullsh1t, i dont know a single married person that hasnt banged someone other than his own wife! The vowels arent worth the paper they are written on!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate. Im really hoping i make the improvements i need, which really are quads and hams, arms have come up loads now and i am actually happy with them, i have a nice hang on the triceps now i think although arms can always be bigger
> 
> 300kg deadlift is the one i want this year, i reckon im not far off, 220kg x 11 wasnt bad at all and im moving some seriously heavy numbers these days on everything.
> 
> Hows things with you mate, holiday looked good.


 You'll get there mate, without a doubt!. Your arms did not need bringing up what so ever, fu**ing tree trunk arms! forearms the size of my little pins you!

Good matey, dialling everything in now, 3 weeks out. I am 6% now and my mate stepped on stage at 6% 2 weeks go when he dried out he looked awesome, I still have 3 weeks to loose a bit more and im happy with where I am. Nervous as f**k now and panicking a bit, starting posing tonight every day for 30 mins eve and morning for 15 or 20 after cardio. carbs are down to 150-200 (only on days i feel dead) cardio is 40 mins fasted am and 15-20 after weights so should be lean as s**t come 11th of September.

had a nice reefed this weekend, nothing mental like normal, was probs the last one but i may need another cheat meal as you know what I'm like and how fast i deplete and dont want to come in to early.

carbs will come down to 100-120 for 2nd week and then peak week will be 3 depletion days and 3 slow carb up days, 10l of water and drop it night before (as I will be on stage first) then a med carb, pro, and fat meal to fill out and pull last bit of water in. Thats the plan!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Hiw tall are you and how are you feeling on this now?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> You'll get there mate, without a doubt!. Your arms did not need bringing up what so ever, fu**ing tree trunk arms! forearms the size of my little pins you!
> 
> Good matey, dialling everything in now, 3 weeks out. I am 6% now and my mate stepped on stage at 6% 2 weeks go when he dried out he looked awesome, I still have 3 weeks to loose a bit more and im happy with where I am. Nervous as f**k now and panicking a bit, starting posing tonight every day for 30 mins eve and morning for 15 or 20 after cardio. carbs are down to 150-200 (only on days i feel dead) cardio is 40 mins fasted am and 15-20 after weights so should be lean as s**t come 11th of September.
> 
> ...


 Ahh man thats good to hear but arms always look sh1t in pics to me! Maybe i have arm dis-morphia!

Sounds like you have a good plan in place, just gotta stick to it and see it through now mate.



FreshMuscle said:


> U look phenominal just out of curiosity how long have u been training chelsea? u look humongous.
> 
> No ****.ive been reading your previous log as well and mirin it.


 Thanks mate! Been training about ten years now mate but honestly i have made the best progress of my life in the last year or so from having an almost perfect diet, the difference it makes is incredible!

Haha that made me laugh, havent heard "mirin" in ages!



simonboyle said:


> Hiw tall are you and how are you feeling on this now?


 6ft 2" mate. Yea feeling good mate, not bloated at all and absolutely loving training, its literally weekly increases in weights or reps or both!


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: brilliant! I feel like blowie's are a really important part of your relationship :lol: to be fair when they are done badly its horrendous, but a good blowie is just the best! Zero effort from us and you get to bolt in their mouth.
> 
> Mate......i swear to god bodybuilding is a curse, Test levels just make the most irrational decision towards women rational! Like banging a bird that you would never be seen dead with but just to get your end away!
> 
> How old are you mate? The old saying goes "when you meet the right bird you wont want to cheat" but i think thats bullsh1t, i dont know a single married person that hasnt banged someone other than his own wife! The vowels arent worth the paper they are written on!


 Like listening to my own mind speaking to you about this its brilliant :lol:

They really are an important part, just as much as your bird having a nice personality imo! It's like the ultimate gift of pleasure and relaxation they can offer hahah!!

I'm 22 in 2 weeks mate and just going into my 2nd year of Uni so you can imagine the problem I'm facing. Not banged a bad one at uni yet cos I haven't needed to, they've all been to a decent standard. And thats hard going when firing tren cos that makes me wanna shag anything moving usually :lol: Yeah i know a few lads who are in long term relationships and haven't been loyal. I've had my fair share of disloyal moments which is kinda shitty as I should have just ended the relationship instead of putting the lass through it all. Live and learn I guess.

Just need to lean up mega now, ditch the bird and go wild this year :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> Like listening to my own mind speaking to you about this its brilliant :lol:
> 
> They really are an important part, just as much as your bird having a nice personality imo! It's like the ultimate gift of pleasure and relaxation they can offer hahah!!
> 
> ...


 :lol: I thought the same mate!

What you'll learn is that literally 99% of your male friends will cheat on their Mrs, i have mates that are married and banged birds on their stag do's and everyone thinks they are like the perfect couples, its all complete bollocks mate. I genuinely think even if i had a bird that gave me absolutely everything in the bedroom i would still be left wanting some little rat that offers me anal for the evening :lol:

Very very few men dont cheat and the amount of birds i have slept with or flirted with and exchanged pics that have turned out to have boyfriends is a joke! Trick is to find a bird you trust completely then make sure she never finds out that you're gaping her slutty mate on the regular :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

On a slightly more training related post, here are my 320kg shrugs on Friday on the end of shoulders, annoyingly my grip slipped on my right hand which put me right off:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: I thought the same mate!
> 
> What you'll learn is that literally 99% of your male friends will cheat on their Mrs, i have mates that are married and banged birds on their stag do's and everyone thinks they are like the perfect couples, its all complete bollocks mate. I genuinely think even if i had a bird that gave me absolutely everything in the bedroom i would still be left wanting some little rat that offers me anal for the evening :lol:
> 
> Very very few men dont cheat and the amount of birds i have slept with or flirted with and exchanged pics that have turned out to have boyfriends is a joke! Trick is to find a bird you trust completely then make sure she never finds out that you're gaping her slutty mate on the regular :lol:


 Unfortunately I have to agree with this... don't think cheating is right by any means but i do think everybody does it tbh...


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> On a slightly more training related post, here are my 320kg shrugs on Friday on the end of shoulders, annoyingly my grip slipped on my right hand which put me right off:


 Why your gym doesn't have any mirrors?. One of a kind i have ever seen


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

beast!.

Love reading yoru updates, keep them coming.

That cheating thing is so so true in the real world, its unbelievable


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: I thought the same mate!
> 
> What you'll learn is that literally 99% of your male friends will cheat on their Mrs, i have mates that are married and banged birds on their stag do's and everyone thinks they are like the perfect couples, its all complete bollocks mate. I genuinely think even if i had a bird that gave me absolutely everything in the bedroom i would still be left wanting some little rat that offers me anal for the evening :lol:
> 
> Very very few men dont cheat and the amount of birds i have slept with or flirted with and exchanged pics that have turned out to have boyfriends is a joke! Trick is to find a bird you trust completely then make sure she never finds out that you're gaping her slutty mate on the regular :lol:


 Yeah thats exactly true. Me and my mates have all got birds but get us on a lads night out and we're ravenous and would shag out left standing at end of the night :lol: even though theres steak at home waiting for you, every once in a while a donner kebab pops up and you just feel as if you have to haha!!

It's mad that we think like this. Birds are just as bad aren't they so what must they get up to that we don't know about?

One problem I think I have is when I want to end a relationship. It's just too hard...feel fcuking awful doing it.....any tips? :lol:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: I thought the same mate!
> 
> What you'll learn is that literally 99% of your male friends will cheat on their Mrs, i have mates that are married and banged birds on their stag do's and everyone thinks they are like the perfect couples, its all complete bollocks mate. I genuinely think even if i had a bird that gave me absolutely everything in the bedroom i would still be left wanting some little rat that offers me anal for the evening :lol:
> 
> Very very few men dont cheat and the amount of birds i have slept with or flirted with and exchanged pics that have turned out to have boyfriends is a joke! Trick is to find a bird you trust completely then make sure she never finds out that you're gaping her slutty mate on the regular :lol:


 Amen Brother!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Unfortunately I have to agree with this... don't think cheating is right by any means but i do think everybody does it tbh...


 Exactly......its a sad world isnt it!



Jatin Bhatia said:


> Why your gym doesn't have any mirrors?. One of a kind i have ever seen


 Mate, the gym has been open nearly a year now and its still not finished, they've only just opened the showers!!



Imy79 said:


> beast!.
> 
> Love reading yoru updates, keep them coming.
> 
> That cheating thing is so so true in the real world, its unbelievable


 Cheers mate.

Crazy isnt it, the few women that you completely trust are extremely rare.



Dan TT said:


> Yeah thats exactly true. Me and my mates have all got birds but get us on a lads night out and we're ravenous and would shag out left standing at end of the night :lol: even though theres steak at home waiting for you, every once in a while a donner kebab pops up and you just feel as if you have to haha!!
> 
> It's mad that we think like this. Birds are just as bad aren't they so what must they get up to that we don't know about?
> 
> One problem I think I have is when I want to end a relationship. It's just too hard...feel fcuking awful doing it.....any tips? :lol:


 :lol: so true! Donner kebab can taste so good at the time but like all bad food, you regret it the next morning :lol:

Mate i dread to think what birds are like, come home dripping out the last guys man fat and lie next to their husband to be.....snakes!

Im the worst at ending it mate, i used to be one of those guys that waits for a massive argument, then does it then :lol:



TITO said:


> Amen Brother!!!!


 :lol:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Mate, the gym has been open nearly a year now and its still not finished, they've only just opened the showers!!


 I find it extremely hard to lift without seeing myself in the mirror. You can call it an OCD  . Have engaged myself in couple of heated arguments in the gym when someone comes between me and the mirror while doing performing the exercise  . Psycho me!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> I find it extremely hard to lift without seeing myself in the mirror. You can call it an OCD  . Have engaged myself in couple of heated arguments in the gym when someone comes between me and the mirror while doing performing the exercise  . Psycho me!!


 And i thought i was vain :lol: i just pick a point on the wall and stare at it mate. They've only got a few mirrors at my gym near the dumbells at the moment so you would hate it!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> And* i thought i was vain* :lol: i just pick a point on the wall and stare at it mate. They've only got a few mirrors at my gym near the dumbells at the moment so you would hate it!


 If you are, you have got the license to be :cool2:

Though, seeing myself in the mirror has nothing to do with how i am looking. I just feel more focused.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> If you are, you have got the license to be :cool2:
> 
> Though, seeing myself in the mirror has nothing to do with how i am looking. I just feel more focused.


 Haha thanks mate. I know what you mean though, especially for something like shoulder press, thats hard without any mirrors.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: so true! Donner kebab can taste so good at the time but like all bad food, you regret it the next morning :lol:
> 
> Mate i dread to think what birds are like, come home dripping out the last guys man fat and lie next to their husband to be.....snakes!
> 
> Im the worst at ending it mate, i used to be one of those guys that waits for a massive argument, then does it then :lol:


 Yeah I ended up going for some donner kebab last night and felt regretful straight after :lol: I am one of them people. Never again though I say, until I'm bored...lol

I'd probs end up it with my bird now then regret it like f**k when I can't get a shag within 30mins notice :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: I thought the same mate!
> 
> What you'll learn is that literally 99% of your male friends will cheat on their Mrs, i have mates that are married and banged birds on their stag do's and everyone thinks they are like the perfect couples, its all complete bollocks mate. I genuinely think even if i had a bird that gave me absolutely everything in the bedroom i would still be left wanting some little rat that offers me anal for the evening :lol:
> 
> Very very few men dont cheat and the amount of birds i have slept with or flirted with and exchanged pics that have turned out to have boyfriends is a joke! Trick is to find a bird you trust completely then make sure she never finds out that you're gaping her slutty mate on the regular :lol:


 lol'd at gape

pics of gape welcome


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> Yeah I ended up going for some donner kebab last night and felt regretful straight after :lol: I am one of them people. Never again though I say, until I'm bored...lol
> 
> I'd probs end up it with my bird now then regret it like f**k when I can't get a shag within 30mins notice :lol:


 :lol: feels awesome though doesnt it.....right up until you chuck your muck then you're just like "how quick can i leave and how long do i have to leave it to make it ok to leave without them thinking you just humped and dumped them" :lol:

Mate, i think for guys like us it will always be this way, always left wanting something different even if its worse than what you have at home, i genuinely cant control it, just love the attention!

Always good to have that one girl that would take your D at the drop of a hat.....my regular pure went and got a long term boyfriend.......devastated :lol:



Heavyassweights said:


> lol'd at gape
> 
> pics of gape welcome


 I'll see what i can do


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> Yeah I ended up going for some donner kebab last night and felt regretful straight after :lol: I am one of them people. Never again though I say, until I'm bored...lol
> 
> I'd probs end up it with my bird now then regret it like f**k when I can't get a shag within 30mins notice :lol:


 :lol: feels awesome though doesnt it.....right up until you chuck your muck then you're just like "how quick can i leave and how long do i have to leave it to make it ok to leave without them thinking you just humped and dumped them" :lol:

Mate, i think for guys like us it will always be this way, always left wanting something different even if its worse than what you have at home, i genuinely cant control it, just love the attention!

Always good to have that one girl that would take your D at the drop of a hat.....my regular pure went and got a long term boyfriend.......devastated :lol:



Heavyassweights said:


> lol'd at gape
> 
> pics of gape welcome


 I'll see what i can do


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> Yeah I ended up going for some donner kebab last night and felt regretful straight after :lol: I am one of them people. Never again though I say, until I'm bored...lol
> 
> I'd probs end up it with my bird now then regret it like f**k when I can't get a shag within 30mins notice :lol:


 :lol: feels awesome though doesnt it.....right up until you chuck your muck then you're just like "how quick can i leave and how long do i have to leave it to make it ok to leave without them thinking you just humped and dumped them" :lol:

Mate, i think for guys like us it will always be this way, always left wanting something different even if its worse than what you have at home, i genuinely cant control it, just love the attention!

Always good to have that one girl that would take your D at the drop of a hat.....my regular pure went and got a long term boyfriend.......devastated :lol:



Heavyassweights said:


> lol'd at gape
> 
> pics of gape welcome


 I'll see what i can do


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: feels awesome though doesnt it.....right up until you chuck your muck then you're just like "how quick can i leave and how long do i have to leave it to make it ok to leave without them thinking you just humped and dumped them" :lol:
> 
> Mate, i think for guys like us it will always be this way, always left wanting something different even if its worse than what you have at home, i genuinely cant control it, just love the attention!
> 
> Always good to have that one girl that would take your D at the drop of a hat.....my regular pure went and got a long term boyfriend.......devastated :lol:


 Yeah was brill at the time but I literally up and left within 5 mins :lol: its alright cos she's used to it

I think unless I pull a proper proper worldie then I'll end up having struggles. Where are you actually gunna find a bird who looks after herself proper well, tanned, in shape etc and is good and willing in the bedroom? :lol: There with all the fcuking footy players nd s**t.

I've got loads of birds back home I can call on if I need and a few of them have bf's haha! Awful isn't it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> Yeah was brill at the time but I literally up and left within 5 mins :lol: its alright cos she's used to it
> 
> I think unless I pull a proper proper worldie then I'll end up having struggles. Where are you actually gunna find a bird who looks after herself proper well, tanned, in shape etc and is good and willing in the bedroom? :lol: There with all the fcuking footy players nd s**t.
> 
> I've got loads of birds back home I can call on if I need and a few of them have bf's haha! Awful isn't it.


 :lol: its girls like that which make me think about the poor fcker thats gonna end up with her knowing full well she was a load of blokes last resort.

Same mate, unless she was actually stunning then i reckon we'll always struggle......i think you and me should have a night out together, would be hilarious.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So on a more training related note. I did 220kg x 11 reps on deads last week so thought for some clever reason a 20kg jump would be appropriate, not bad for 7 reps i thought:


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: its girls like that which make me think about the poor fcker thats gonna end up with her knowing full well she was a load of blokes last resort.
> 
> Same mate, unless she was actually stunning then i reckon we'll always struggle......i think you and me should have a night out together, would be hilarious.


 Yup I know what you mean. Some bloke thinking all is going well but doesn't know beginning of it.

Dead picky aswell me...if a bird doesn't have a tan thats a deal breaker for me :lol: if your ever up newcastle i'd love too lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So things are going absolutely brilliantly, weights are increasing weekly, i actually feel i look bigger, im stronger and people are saying i look bigger too. The cycle has been excellent so far even with a break up thrown in and my normal routine a bit messed up.

Nutrition is pretty perfect, added in extra calories after every meal, weighed in Wednesday morning at 18stone 1 and 3/4 lbs so im up about 4-5 lbs! Absolutely loving this. as the old saying goes KISS - Keep It Simple Stupid - Sust, Deca and Dbol!


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

just had a quick scoot through this and its pretty impressive mate. That 60kg shoulder press is mental, good to see someone doing full reps too. In terms of blast length though, do you have a set time? or are you just stopping when gains slow?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Current picture sitting about 18st 1lbs this was taken after legs so flat as a pancake and probably missing about 6 litres of fluids due to the heat :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

countrybumpkin said:


> just had a quick scoot through this and its pretty impressive mate. That 60kg shoulder press is mental, good to see someone doing full reps too. In terms of blast length though, do you have a set time? or are you just stopping when gains slow?


 Thanks mate. Yea for some reason my shoulder press has always been really strong!? and yea if im going to do something i have to do it properly so no half reps for me.

Think for this blast usually i go 10 weeks but i might actually do 12 weeks or a maximum of 14 but i'll reassess at 12 weeks.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night:

*Squats:*

60kg x 15

100kg x 15

160kg x 15 - didnt feel like i was gonna black out on this one so it wasnt as hard as last week but definitely my sticking point for strength and reps.

***EDIT - dont quite know how i could forget widowmakers but - 100kg x 20 reps - savage!

*Leg Press:*

200kg x 15

250kg x 12

300kg x 15

*Pendulum Squats:*

25kg x 15

30kg x 12

45kg x 15

*Walking Lunges:*

3 sets x 20 reps holding 15kg dumbells either side.

*Leg Extensions:*

3 sets x 12-15 reps getting heavier on each set. Focus is not just moving the weight but squeezing and contracting the quads especially at the top.

Calves were done as well but cant be fcked to list them,

Really good session, squats are getting better and better, since swapping hack squats for leg press my knees havent hurt as much either so thats good. Another quad session coming on Sunday to hit some different angles so hopefully legs really start to come up over the next few months.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

how much does your weight go up weekly? i tend to aim for 1lb a week.

looking solid mate NP ftw


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> how much does your weight go up weekly? i tend to aim for 1lb a week.
> 
> looking solid mate NP ftw


 Erm, i dont know mate, actually. I would love to go up 1lb per week but im not sure that i could maintain that without getting fat.

Haha yes indeed!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Erm, i dont know mate, actually. I would love to go up 1lb per week but im not sure that i could maintain that without getting fat.
> 
> Haha yes indeed!


 OK do you aim for around 0.5lb a week then? does this differ from blast / cruise?

i.e if your bulking on 3500 cals in your cruise do you up that to say 3700 in your blast?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> OK do you aim for around 0.5lb a week then? does this differ from blast / cruise?
> 
> i.e if your bulking on 3500 cals in your cruise do you up that to say 3700 in your blast?


 Hmmm thats a hard question to answer, i suppose any slight increase in my morning weight each week and i will be happy, problem is there are so many factors that could influence this reading which makes hard to know whether or not to up the calories or not.

Say for example, the last 2 weeks i have noticed a huge increase in size gain, why is that? Well i noticed that i was eating my normal meals yet i was still lingering around the high 17stones mark in the morning yet my lifts were improving.

So what did i do?

I added in a bowl of cereal after every single meal up to and including post workout, so thats 4 bowls of cereal (oats, granola, with brazil nuts etc not just fcking coco pops haha) and my weight has started to increase, i actually feel like i look leaner and i am smashing pb's again.

In fact i'll post up the pics now that i took yesterday as i havent done any update pics so you can see for yourself.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

you look good pal, so between blasting and cruising you dont change your cals unless weight gain stalls.

typically a week what is the average weight gain? as your weighing yourself every week same as myself so you must have an average number.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

How the fcuk do you manage to fit into superdry shorts?? Looking huge.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

As said by others, looking great.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Delts on the rear double bicep are like cannons lol.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> you look good pal, so between blasting and cruising you dont change your cals unless weight gain stalls.
> 
> typically a week what is the average weight gain? as your weighing yourself every week same as myself so you must have an average number.


 Nah mate dont change a thing unless i look like im getting softer/fatter or im not gaining.



GPRIM said:


> How the fcuk do you manage to fit into superdry shorts?? Looking huge.


 Hahaha, these ones are huge actually, bout the only thing that Superdry do that is normal sized! Their joggers are a joke!



BLUE(UK) said:


> As said by others, looking great.


 Thanks mate.



Starz said:


> Delts on the rear double bicep are like cannons lol.


 Haha cheers mate. Been smashing rear delts so hopefully all looks good and symmetrical.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Do you think hgh helps stay lean and keep gaining on cruise?

And do you cycle hgh?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Do you think hgh helps stay lean and keep gaining on cruise?
> 
> And do you cycle hgh?


 100% mate. I cannot stress enough how good i think GH is.....well, only when its along side a very strict diet and spot on consistency. Helps you stay lean, improves recovery, so many benefits.

Dont cycle it mate, all i do is not use any on non workout days so use it 5 days a week. Thinking of upping the GH dose for the rest of the cycle then coming off it for a bit when i start my cruise.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

GPRIM said:


> How the fcuk do you manage to fit into superdry shorts?? Looking huge.


 Its because @Chelsea has no legs 

Sorry chelsea I had tooo :lol: 

s**t you're a mod now.... Eh oh....

Looking good buddy, I never come on here anymore as the place isnt what it used to be but looking great.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Unit! That back is mad.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> View attachment 134837
> 
> 
> View attachment 134838
> ...


 You look like a fu**ing train mate!!!

back is still so shredded!


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Relaxed back pic looks fu**ing mental! Keep it up mate, look mint!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Its because @Chelsea has no legs
> 
> Sorry chelsea I had tooo :lol:
> 
> ...


 Hahahahaha. Nice one cheers anyway mate.



Dan TT said:


> Unit! That back is mad.


 Cheers bud. I'll get pics of the legs up soon enough, need to shave them first.



BoomTime said:


> You look like a fu**ing train mate!!!
> 
> back is still so shredded!


 :lol: thanks mate, yea back always seems to stay reasonably lean.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

@Chelsea can you post your weekly weigh in results for the last couple of months? im just generally intrested

p.s still keen to start seeing the odd video log of your workout if poss sure loads of guys on here would enjoy / benefit


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> @Chelsea can you post your weekly weigh in results for the last couple of months? im just generally intrested
> 
> p.s still keen to start seeing the odd video log of your workout if poss sure loads of guys on here would enjoy / benefit


 Dude! I dont weight myself weekly nor do i have the results for the last couple of months. What i can do is log the pics i have of the scales and post them on here but they certainly arent weekly.

Yea would actually be up for doing that actually, just would look like a right cnut in the gym haha.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Dude! I dont weight myself weekly nor do i have the results for the last couple of months. What i can do is log the pics i have of the scales and post them on here but they certainly arent weekly.
> 
> Yea would actually be up for doing that actually, just would look like a right cnut in the gym haha.


 Vlogs would be interesting!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

QuadFather94 said:


> Vlogs would be interesting!


 I'll genuinely look into this. What we talking just a brief cut of all my working sets?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> I'll genuinely look into this. What we talking just a brief cut of all my working sets?


 Vlogs in general are interesting.. I subscribe to a few fitness guys on YouTube, it's motivating and just generally a good watch. Anything from your workouts to a full day of eating with you etc.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> I'll genuinely look into this. What we talking just a brief cut of all my working sets?


 I'll be honest, I'm not interested in long vids, I just want a few clips from your heavy work sets so we know you're not making up your numbers and a quick write up on your workouts n how you feel it went.

Diet and any cheating(food not women) you do is good to see.

Sexualised pictures are good also but please, don't enhance the pictures, it just winds me up and leads to disappointment when the truth is realised.

So in brief, I think what you've done so far is great although I'm sure others may think otherwise.

I'd imagine doing videos will be rather time consuming and that's fine if you want to be a V-logger and make money from it but you'll need decent vid editing skills too. I used to mess about with motorbike videos I made and just found it required a lot if time and patience.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I'll genuinely look into this. What we talking just a brief cut of all my working sets?


 yeah basically your main couple of sets of each exercise with good angles to capture form and technique. and if you cba at the end you can always give out info on what your up to, advice etc. I understand that videoing then editing then uploading is time consuming so even if its just a few now and again doesn't have to be every week.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Lukehh said:


> yeah basically your main couple of sets of each exercise with good angles to capture form and technique. and if you cba at the end you can always give out info on what your up to, advice etc. I understand that videoing then editing then uploading is time consuming so even if its just a few now and again doesn't have to be every week.


 Also if u could wear a thong and heels during the vids @Chelsea that would be much appreciated 

And mate what do u wear and take with u to show day?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

QuadFather94 said:


> Vlogs in general are interesting.. I subscribe to a few fitness guys on YouTube, it's motivating and just generally a good watch. Anything from your workouts to a full day of eating with you etc.


 I reckon i could get that done, even just a full day eating, just a few quick videos merged together of my food.



BLUE(UK) said:


> I'll be honest, I'm not interested in long vids, I just want a few clips from your heavy work sets so we know you're not making up your numbers and a quick write up on your workouts n how you feel it went.
> 
> Diet and any cheating(food not women) you do is good to see.
> 
> ...


 Yea long vids are sh1t unless they are on a proper topic. I reckon i could get each heavy set filmed, what would be a good app on the Iphone to merge a few movies together and cut it etc - something very simple.

Sexualised pictures :lol:



Lukehh said:


> yeah basically your main couple of sets of each exercise with good angles to capture form and technique. and if you cba at the end you can always give out info on what your up to, advice etc. I understand that videoing then editing then uploading is time consuming so even if its just a few now and again doesn't have to be every week.


 Will definitely look into this mate, as above, if you know any good apps for iphone which are very simple and quick then let me know and i'll give it a bash.



TITO said:


> Also if u could wear a thong and heels during the vids @Chelsea that would be much appreciated
> 
> And mate what do u wear and take with u to show day?


 1st request......DONE!

I wear loose old clothes that i dont mind getting tan all over haha.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

No update today @Chelsea?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

You could probably gain a good following on YouTube if you were to start uploading regular video logs. You've got a good physique and a good amount of knowledge, if you have a decent personality on camera you could definitely put out some high quality videos. Not just videos of working sets but a commentary of how you're getting on with your bulk, what your diet consists of, why you train the way you train etc. Look at somebody like Matt Ogus for inspiration for what type of content to put out, he is a f**got but his videos are informative and he's gained a ton of subscribers and money from it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> No update today @Chelsea?


 Will do today mate had a busy weekend. Got some good videos of benching last night 



DLTBB said:


> You could probably gain a good following on YouTube if you were to start uploading regular video logs. You've got a good physique and a good amount of knowledge, if you have a decent personality on camera you could definitely put out some high quality videos. Not just videos of working sets but a commentary of how you're getting on with your bulk, what your diet consists of, why you train the way you train etc. Look at somebody like Matt Ogus for inspiration for what type of content to put out, he is a f**got but his videos are informative and he's gained a ton of subscribers and money from it.


 Will have a look into his stuff mate, appreciate that.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Will do today mate had a busy weekend. Got some good videos of benching last night
> 
> Will have a look into his stuff mate, appreciate that.


 Are you on insta mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Are you on insta mate?


 Yea mate - @pstaplehurst


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate - @pstaplehurst


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So yesterdays chest session was ridiculous, PB's smashed left right and centre!

*Flat Bench:*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 7

140kg x 6

170kg x 10






*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 8

140kg x 11

*Incline Flye's:*

32kg x 10

47.5kg x 10 - really deep and slow reps!

*Weighted Dips:*

+40kg in chains x 15 reps, need to buy a dip belt to add more.

Absolutely awesome session, smashed pb's felt energetic and strong and every weight i picked up felt light! Bring on more of the same.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> So yesterdays chest session was ridiculous, PB's smashed left right and centre!
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> ...


 Incredible mate!! So strong to match an insane physique!

are u planning on staying as lean as poss in offseason to make next prep easier?

did u go mad with food post show?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Incredible mate!! So strong to match an insane physique!
> 
> are u planning on staying as lean as poss in offseason to make next prep easier?
> 
> did u go mad with food post show?


 Thanks mate yea trying to stay in shape year round whilst increasing the food slowly so i dont get fat, should make dieting easier and its a much more anabolic state to be in rather than having loads of fat on you.

Didnt go mad at all mate, literally had a takeaway the night of the show, had a few treats then kinda just looked forward to eating my normal meals but having a decent sized portion of them. I think the worst thing people can do is to binge after a show, there's literally no point to it, yes of course have some treats and enjoy some food but when it carries on for days and days and then into week, thats where the problems start, it is very easy to get fat and lose the condition you worked so hard for.

The hardest part for me was the strength loss at the end, i really struggled, which tells me i still made mistakes, i think i was doing too much cardio and not eating enough, but this will all help next time round when i compete again 

Again mate, appreciate that kind words.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome benching. Although I wouldn't have given you the last rep ;-)


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate yea trying to stay in shape year round whilst increasing the food slowly so i dont get fat, should make dieting easier and its a much more anabolic state to be in rather than having loads of fat on you.
> 
> Didnt go mad at all mate, literally had a takeaway the night of the show, had a few treats then kinda just looked forward to eating my normal meals but having a decent sized portion of them. I think the worst thing people can do is to binge after a show, there's literally no point to it, yes of course have some treats and enjoy some food but when it carries on for days and days and then into week, thats where the problems start, it is very easy to get fat and lose the condition you worked so hard for.
> 
> ...


 Awesome mate :thumbup1:


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

That music though.

That what the kids like now?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

@Chelsea

I just use my normal lifting belt with a buckled strap through it, it's really quick to release/change the weights also.

Look at this on eBay:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111784463920

2 Buckled Straps 25mm Cam Buckle 1.5 meters Long Heavy Duty Load Securing

according to that advert, the breaking strain is 250kg which given there's two, they should keep you going til the end of the year!! Haha.

Seriously though, means carrying less stuff into the gym as a training belt is a must have for most and the strap will be negligible space.

If you cut it, burn the ends with a *** lighter to stop the ends fraying.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate - @pstaplehurst


 I added you buddy 

thejackal


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @Chelsea
> 
> I just use my normal lifting belt with a buckled strap through it, it's really quick to release/change the weights also.
> 
> ...


 Nice one mate, hadnt even thought of something like that. Does it not dig in at all being so small or is it alright?



herc said:


> I added you buddy
> 
> thejackal


 Got ya! Added back mate.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate - @pstaplehurst


 Added you as well bud


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So last nights back session was incredible! I must have been ill last week as i did 240kg with grand plans of doing 8 reps but only just managed to get 7 reps which i had done the previous week and it was a real struggle, was a bit worried i had burned out or that was my limit but thankfully this happened - 240kg x 9 reps! Huge PB too, most i have ever done on 240kg!






Followed this up with 170kg bent over rows x 12 reps which is a 10kg increase on last week and it didnt feel too bad at all.

Then on biceps i stuck 25kg on either end of the straight bar which i think weighs 15kg apparently so 65kg total and knocked out 11 reps with good form:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Nice one mate, hadnt even thought of something like that. Does it not dig in at all being so small or is it alright?
> 
> Got ya! Added back mate.


 Loops it through your training belt.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey mate. If you can make a video on BB rows?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Why so much gear?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Loops it through your training belt.


 Ahh i see!



Jatin Bhatia said:


> Hey mate. If you can make a video on BB rows?


 Haha will do mate.....next week.



NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Why so much gear?


 As explained in the OP mate, first time i have gone higher on dose so i wanted to see how the results would be.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Good lifting vids, good to see some proper effort and weights shifted.

Arms almost look like mine. :whistling:


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

love the music on your benching vids, wish my gym played decent stuff!

strong as fuark, also you know if you get on this YT thing it can earn you serious money you know as you get income for views / ads etc. off someone who blatantly knows what there talking about you do vids showing workouts, contest journey, how to do exercises, food, tips etc you could get seriously popular. (i expect a cash reward when you become big for giving you the idea :whistling: )


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Good lifting vids, good to see some proper effort and weights shifted.
> 
> Arms almost look like mine. :whistling:


 Mate, that 240kg was killer on that 9th rep, i look like i had Parkinsons!

Hahahahaha you have 30" guns? :lol:



Lukehh said:


> love the music on your benching vids, wish my gym played decent stuff!
> 
> strong as fuark, also you know if you get on this YT thing it can earn you serious money you know as you get income for views / ads etc. off someone who blatantly knows what there talking about you do vids showing workouts, contest journey, how to do exercises, food, tips etc you could get seriously popular. (i expect a cash reward when you become big for giving you the idea :whistling: )


 Yea they pretty much play decent stuff actually, some of the trainers put their music on which seems to suit what i like which is handy.

Really? I genuinely didnt know you could earn that well or any money from doing YouTube videos? I may seriously start doing this.

I'll bare your cash reward in mind mate........1ml Test E suffice? :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Mate, that 240kg was killer on that 9th rep, i look like i had Parkinsons!
> 
> Hahahahaha you have 30" guns? [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=735f7c8eff616071b1c16a89f0dbac49c287d0d5b32bf471842581f1c16391e7[/IMG]


 My guns are always +1" of whatever anyone else's are. 

I think 240kg deadlift was the max I've ever lifted, geez, about 18yrs ago.

I'm hoping to get my lower back fixed with regular sports massage which in 3 sessions has improved immensely.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> My guns are always +1" of whatever anyone else's are.
> 
> I think 240kg deadlift was the max I've ever lifted, geez, about 18yrs ago.
> 
> I'm hoping to get my lower back fixed with regular sports massage which in 3 sessions has improved immensely.


 :lol: that's well handy your arms are like that!

Good news on the back mate, i still need my quads looked at again i think as my knees are becoming a bit sore now from squats and its putting me off on the heavy stuff.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Ahh i see!
> 
> Haha will do mate.....next week.
> 
> As explained in the OP mate, first time i have gone higher on dose so i wanted to see how the results would be.


 Fair enough, haven't really read any of the thread if i'm honest lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: that's well handy your arms are like that!
> 
> Good news on the back mate, i still need my quads looked at again i think as my knees are becoming a bit sore now from squats and its putting me off on the heavy stuff.


 Do you stretch regularly mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Do you stretch regularly mate?


 No mate, its something i really must improve on too because its so beneficial.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> No mate, its something i really must improve on too because its so beneficial.


 I've saved so much money on sports massage since stretching regularly it's ridiculous. I've never been so injury free.

Make time mate, especially with those heavy poundages going up weekly.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> I've saved so much money on sports massage since stretching regularly it's ridiculous. I've never been so injury free.
> 
> Make time mate, especially with those heavy poundages going up weekly.


 Ahh man! I know i really should too but the last thing i want to do is stretch after a savage workout! I just need to get it done i suppose, flexibility at an all time low.

How long do you stretch for usually? Is it like a cheeky 10mins on whatever you have just worked out?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Ahh man! I know i really should too but the last thing i want to do is stretch after a savage workout! I just need to get it done i suppose, flexibility at an all time low.
> 
> How long do you stretch for usually? Is it like a cheeky 10mins on whatever you have just worked out?


 I usually stretch the body part I've just trained. I'll spend about 90s on each stretch easing into it more and more over that time period. It should be painful to a degree. Spend no more than 10 mins total mate.

I started doing full body after cardio sessions and that had the same overall benefits but took about 20 mins total.

It took a while to get into it as a habit but it really is so underrated.

I'm studying to become a soft tissue therapist and I can say from what ive learned so far, hands down, stretching is the no1 best prevention for all injuries.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> I usually stretch the body part I've just trained. I'll spend about 90s on each stretch easing into it more and more over that time period. It should be painful to a degree. Spend no more than 10 mins total mate.
> 
> I started doing full body after cardio sessions and that had the same overall benefits but took about 20 mins total.
> 
> ...


 Right.... im sold.....im starting stretching from tomorrow after legs, perfect timing really as thats the area that needs it the most.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Back when I used to do Muay Thai, I used to stretch daily and had never felt so supple and strong.

Hopefully if I get my back good enough I'll start working on doing the splits again.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Yea they pretty much play decent stuff actually, some of the trainers put their music on which seems to suit what i like which is handy.
> 
> Really? I genuinely didnt know you could earn that well or any money from doing YouTube videos? I may seriously start doing this.
> 
> I'll bare your cash reward in mind mate........1ml Test E suffice? :lol:


 Yeah you put ads on your content, then each time someone clicks an add you get a v small earning. But when you get v popular and your vids start getting 300k views per one, this can rack up nicely per month.

hmmm, i was thinking personal PT sessions so I can get hench :thumb


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Back when I used to do Muay Thai, I used to stretch daily and had never felt so supple and strong.
> 
> Hopefully if I get my back good enough I'll start working on doing the splits again.


 Yea man i bet that was well nice. Sometime with bodybuilding even just reaching for the seatbelt after a big meal can be a task!

How long did you do thai boxing mate?



Lukehh said:


> Yeah you put ads on your content, then each time someone clicks an add you get a v small earning. But when you get v popular and your vids start getting 300k views per one, this can rack up nicely per month.
> 
> hmmm, i was thinking personal PT sessions so I can get hench :thumb


 Ahh ok i see now, i suppose the worst i could do is start posting up a video per week and see how its received, then see how it goes from there.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Yea man i bet that was well nice. Sometime with bodybuilding even just reaching for the seatbelt after a big meal can be a task!
> 
> How long did you do thai boxing mate?


 I know what you mean about reaching for things, I cramp up trying to wash my lower back, luckily I have one of those wooden back scrub things which helps.

I did approx 2yrs with a gym owner who was circa 18st yet immensely flexible. He won a few belts in Thailand in his day, he was good. He sold up and moved on(unsure where to).

I then did about 3yrs with a club mostly sparring with a lad who challenged for some heavyweight Euro belt, kinda lost contact at that point as I hurt my lower back doing doubles with 210kg squat ATG.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Hey mate. If you can make a video on BB rows?


 i can make you a video mate

want one where treat a 20 plate like a dirty $5 hooker?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Bloody hell, if those are your BEFORE picture....

&*(^^*&£^%"%!!&[email protected]##

...jealous


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> i can make you a video mate
> 
> want one where treat a 20 plate like a dirty $5 hooker?


 :lol: mate you dont know how much i just laughed! The last bit of that sentence was once told to me just as i was about to smash a bird in doggy....."fck me like a $5 hooker" no joke :lol:



Theseus said:


> Bloody hell, if those are your BEFORE picture....
> 
> &*(^^*&£^%"%!!&[email protected]##
> 
> ...jealous


 Hahaha cheers mate.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Quick question mate.. Do you still do cardio when bulking? I've been doing 20mins 3 times a week incline working just purely for heart health.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

QuadFather94 said:


> Quick question mate.. Do you still do cardio when bulking? I've been doing 20mins 3 times a week incline working just purely for heart health.


 phil has no heart, so no mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

QuadFather94 said:


> Quick question mate.. Do you still do cardio when bulking? I've been doing 20mins 3 times a week incline working just purely for heart health.


 Yes i do mate, probably 2-3 dog walks a week in the morning, but nothing fast paced at all. I think its really important and very beneficial for appetite.



Lukehh said:


> phil has no heart, so no mate.


 :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quick update as its been a fairly hectic week as im sure you have all seen:

Breakup with ex.

Got another girl pregnant.

Luckily i have been smashing the gym though so here's a summary of recent events and PB's:

320kg shrugs x 12






260kg x 6 reps, previous pb was 260kg x 2 reps 3.5 years ago, absolutely ecstatic! 300kg is round the corner.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice lifts, not sure about the metrosexual vest, you could be mistaken for @Frandeman bigger brother.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Quick update as its been a fairly hectic week as im sure you have all seen:
> 
> Breakup with ex.
> 
> ...


 You don't hang about do ya


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Nice lifts, not sure about the metrosexual vest, you could be mistaken for @Frandeman bigger brother.


 Mate......im pretty sure Mike Tyson wears salmon pink vests....... 

Im gonna go ahead and assume thats an insult haha.



Dai Jones said:


> You don't hang about do ya


 Mate......clearly not!! Thankfully she has a career, is a nice girl and we both agree we dont want it and its so early it will be a case of taking 2 pills, thats it. Might give her some Dbol just in case too


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Mate......im pretty sure Mike Tyson wears salmon pink vests....... [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=c96027e9a750d730383b575ea184ab14d7942bef3a56ebad89c87c2f8f6b663f[/IMG]
> 
> Im gonna go ahead and assume thats an insult haha.
> 
> Mate......clearly not!! Thankfully she has a career, is a nice girl and we both agree we dont want it and its so early it will be a case of taking 2 pills, thats it. Might give her some Dbol just in case too [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=65a358aadcc56d0ca270df1425d54adccaef4cb4a21604bf8fcfd9f959dcf4c3[/IMG]


 Our man Frande likes this think pink rainbow type of attire I'm quite sure of it, I didn't mean in terms of facial looks.

Salmon pink, that makes it ok then. :thumbup1:

I'm just joking with you, I'm just jealous that I can't bring myself to wear such colours. :thumb


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Our man Frande likes this think pink rainbow type of attire I'm quite sure of it, I didn't mean in terms of facial looks.
> 
> Salmon pink, that makes it ok then. :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm just joking with you, I'm just jealous that I can't bring myself to wear such colours. :thumb


 Jealousy is a terrible thing mate, then again.......so is getting and attempted bumming in the showers due to my clothing choices :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Jealousy is a terrible thing mate, then again.......so is getting and attempted bumming in the showers due to my clothing choices [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=735f7c8eff616071b1c16a89f0dbac49c287d0d5b32bf471842581f1c16391e7[/IMG]


 If some gay user from your gym happens to read this thread he's gonna finish his session early to ensure he doesn't miss the shower scene...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Nice lifts, not sure about the metrosexual vest, you could be mistaken for @Frandeman bigger brother.


 You need to go Specsavers mate

Ain't got anything pink apart from the end of my knob


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> You need to go Specsavers mate
> 
> Ain't got anything pink apart from the end of my knob [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=65a358aadcc56d0ca270df1425d54adccaef4cb4a21604bf8fcfd9f959dcf4c3[/IMG]


 I'm surprised that ain't red with your antics.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm surprised that ain't red with your antics.


 Im surprised he can see the colour through all crusty genital warts he probably has :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

herc said:


> Im surprised he can see the colour through all crusty genital warts he probably has [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=735f7c8eff616071b1c16a89f0dbac49c287d0d5b32bf471842581f1c16391e7[/IMG]


 An image I really don't need. Haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

You mofos make me laugh, anyway here's another update, did my weight in the evening so granted this was with food inside me and water but it is a low day for me in terms of calories due to no training:









This is current condition and although it's not the best pic, legs seem to be responding well to the twice a week schedule:


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Looking insane mate, considering your growth in good condition too!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Imy79 said:


> Looking insane mate, considering your growth in good condition too!


 Cheers mate, objective has been to try to stay lean so that dieting is easier for my next show but if im honest, im struggling to put fat on, ive added so many calories recently but nothing seems to be turned to fat, think my body is in a really good place metabolism-wise.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey mate. Have you tried PEP's ever?. If yes, What's your take on them?


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, objective has been to try to stay lean so that dieting is easier for my next show but if im honest, im struggling to put fat on, ive added so many calories recently but nothing seems to be turned to fat, think my body is in a really good place metabolism-wise.


 i think you have it in the right place with your metabolism, its key as you mentioned earlier, not to over do 'bad' food for days and weeks on end. This way, as you proving, the body clearly takes well to calories after lowish calories etc.

BTW added you on Instagram, keep it up mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Hey mate. Have you tried PEP's ever?. If yes, What's your take on them?


 Tried them once mate, they havent got sh1t on Gh to be honest, and jabbing them 3 times a day is so long for litte benefit. Hyge is far superior.



Imy79 said:


> i think you have it in the right place with your metabolism, its key as you mentioned earlier, not to over do 'bad' food for days and weeks on end. This way, as you proving, the body clearly takes well to calories after lowish calories etc.
> 
> BTW added you on Instagram, keep it up mate


 Yea mate, rarely have bad food these days to be honest. Although im planning a good cheat after legs today, might even be a Macdonalds :lo: just to smash the calories in there.

Sweet mate, i shall add you back


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> You mofos make me laugh, anyway here's another update, did my weight in the evening so granted this was with food inside me and water but it is a low day for me in terms of calories due to no training:
> 
> View attachment 135294
> 
> ...


 Jesus mate youve put on nearly 2 stone since the start of this yet still look ripped and lean. Do you do any cardiovascular?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bottleneck25 said:


> Jesus mate youve put on nearly 2 stone since the start of this yet still look ripped and lean. Do you do any cardiovascular?


 Christ really!? Haha didnt even realise. I do walk my dog (when i have her due to breakup haha) probably 2-3 times a week but apart from that i dont do any cardio. If we were still togther i would be doing cardio 7 days a week fasted, probably would have been overkill but i love walking the dog plus it stimulates appetite so i think its really beneficial.

I am doing quite a lot of banging at the moment too haha, poor girl has nearly a 19stone hammer smashing her most nights of the week :lol: im gonna preempt any jokes and say,.....yes......that sort of cardio is only about 10mins worth......including 8 minutes cuddling......and 1 minute apologising :lol:


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Christ really!? Haha didnt even realise. I do walk my dog (when i have her due to breakup haha) probably 2-3 times a week but apart from that i dont do any cardio. If we were still togther i would be doing cardio 7 days a week fasted, probably would have been overkill but i love walking the dog plus it stimulates appetite so i think its really beneficial.
> 
> I am doing quite a lot of banging at the moment too haha, poor girl has nearly a 19stone hammer smashing her most nights of the week :lol: im gonna preempt any jokes and say,.....yes......that sort of cardio is only about 10mins worth......including 8 minutes cuddling......and 1 minute apologising :lol:


 Out of likes but that will props be helping keep you lean. Are you the guy that some bird pregnant whilst on shits loads of gear ? Soon the smashing will stop when she's further into pregnancy


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Breakup with ex.
> 
> Got another girl pregnant.


 In one week?

Also, really enjoying this thread and seeing you progress, huge motivation for me.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bottleneck25 said:


> Out of likes but that will props be helping keep you lean. Are you the guy that some bird pregnant whilst on shits loads of gear ? Soon the smashing will stop when she's further into pregnancy


 Haha no worries. Yea mate that was me :lol: fck knows how when she was on the pill and never missed it or anything! Wont have to worry about that as we arent keeping it mate.



Savage Lifter said:


> In one week?
> 
> Also, really enjoying this thread and seeing you progress, huge motivation for me.


 Nah not all in one week mate but a pretty short time period, its like an episode of Jeremy Kyle.....but ive got all my teeth.

Glad you're liking it mate, should get some leg videos up later


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Haha no worries. Yea mate that was me :lol: fck knows how when she was on the pill and never missed it or anything! Wont have to worry about that as we arent keeping it mate.
> 
> Nah not all in one week mate but a pretty short time period, its like an episode of Jeremy Kyle.....but ive got all my teeth.
> 
> Glad you're liking it mate, should get some leg videos up later


 I find the whole women's pill thing quite concerning, it's basically a sex steroid but no one seems to realise.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Savage Lifter said:


> I find the whole women's pill thing quite concerning, it's basically a sex steroid but no one seems to realise.


 Well if they are taking steroids then that means we can too......level playing field and all that


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Haha no worries. Yea mate that was me :lol: fck knows how when she was on the pill and never missed it or anything! Wont have to worry about that as we arent keeping it mate.
> 
> Nah not all in one week mate but a pretty short time period, its like an episode of Jeremy Kyle.....but ive got all my teeth.
> 
> Glad you're liking it mate, should get some leg videos up later


 Probably for the best. Would only hinder your gains. My daughter is nearly 1 and I haven't trained solid for this whole year Ive got maybe a solid 2 months in at the most. Prior to her being born I stopped training also due to moving house and extra hours at work to cover for baby stuff.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Well if they are taking steroids then that means we can too......level playing field and all that


 That's not what I meant though. It promotes weight gain and I'm sure there's negative emotional problems that come with it too.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Savage Lifter said:


> That's not what I meant though. It promotes weight gain and I'm sure there's negative emotional problems that come with it too.


 That's why there are many different pills and a good doctor will workout which is most appropriate. My gf had to experiment with a couple of different kinds before settling on her current one. She's definitely chilled, and doesn't gain weight.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

RedStar said:


> That's why there are many different pills and a good doctor will workout which is most appropriate. My gf had to experiment with a couple of different kinds before settling on her current one. She's definitely chilled, and doesn't gain weight.


 'The pill' tricks the female body into thinking it is pregnant all the time, this is why they don't get periods while on it. It cannot be healthy at all.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> its like an episode of Jeremy Kyle.....but ive got all my teeth.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bottleneck25 said:


> Probably for the best. Would only hinder your gains. My daughter is nearly 1 and I haven't trained solid for this whole year Ive got maybe a solid 2 months in at the most. Prior to her being born I stopped training also due to moving house and extra hours at work to cover for baby stuff.


 No sh1t! God i could only imagine, at the moment i go straight from work to the gym and dont get home till about 7, i seriously doubt i would be able to do that 5 times a week!



Savage Lifter said:


> That's not what I meant though. It promotes weight gain and I'm sure there's negative emotional problems that come with it too.


 I know mate......it was a joke :thumbup1:


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Savage Lifter said:


> 'The pill' tricks the female body into thinking it is pregnant all the time, this is why they don't get periods while on it. It cannot be healthy at all.


 Not always. Some Pills prevent the release of an egg, others thicken the mucus, other prevent the sperm from getting into fertilise, others prevent the sperm from finding the egg (Ninja stealth). Incorrect, On the pill women get their menses unless the chick is not taking her sugar pills for 7 days of the month which is stupid because the lining would get too heavy... I think only the mirena prevents menses after a while and that weird chip...I agree it's not healthy

*Scuttles out of the thread*


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

:thumb









Just going to leave this magnificent man right here.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Starz said:


> :thumb
> 
> Just going to leave this magnificent man right here.


 Do you know how close you are to being banned for this?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So.....been fairly busy with pregnancies, general female arguments and pretty much anything else you could throw in there, ex giving me grief, the list goes on :lol:

Thankfully training and diet have been great still. Been hitting awesome numbers for reps and seem to be smashing PB's almost weekly now. I'll get some vids up of some latest bits.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

180kg squats x 11 reps on Thursday:






330kg shrugs x 12 reps on Friday:


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> 180kg squats x 11 reps on Thursday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice weight mate. I was happy with 110kg for 10 reps squat today haha. Thanks for ruining my high!! Haha.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Toranator said:


> Nice weight mate. I was happy with 110kg for 10 reps squat today haha. Thanks for ruining my high!! Haha.


 :lol: sorry mate......110kg for 10 reps is good though........................

For a girl :lol:


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: sorry mate......110kg for 10 reps is good though........................
> 
> For a girl :lol:


 Ffs dont be like that lol.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Do you know how close you are to being banned for this?


 30+ yards? :whistling:


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

180kg x 11  ... you had 12 in you. :thumb

Makes my 180kg x 5 yesterday seem less spectacular :confused1: Awesome lifting.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sadly yesterday was a sh1t day for deadlifts, attempted 270kg and failed massively, wasnt even close, had loads of stress over the weekend, didnt eat all my meals on Monday and for some reason my lower left back was tight all Tuesday yet i still thought it would be a good idea to go really heavy on deads! Stupid really, i even did 180kg as a warm up and thought it felt heavy so i should have known better.

Now my back is even more sore and really quite painful, gonna give it a complete rest today and hope that its ok for legs tomorrow. Really really fcked off and so gutted i didnt even get 1 on 270kg.

Thankfully the rest of the session i picked myself back up and got on with it, managed 190kg bent over rows as well so god knows what was going on. Maybe i didnt warm up on deads well enough, i must have only done about 10 reps leading up to 270kg.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Don't let you it get you down I had the same with my back this week although I am no where near the lifts you are making and it has meant I couldn't train Monday or Tuesday but I am back in today and going to smash it! I know you don't need my advice but don't wast time looking back you only walk into problems that way !


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mayzini said:


> Don't let you it get you down I had the same with my back this week although I am no where near the lifts you are making and it has meant I couldn't train Monday or Tuesday but I am back in today and going to smash it! I know you don't need my advice but don't wast time looking back you only walk into problems that way !


 Cheers mate, reading that does help a bit to be fair, i suppose im just so used to smashing pb's and going in the gym and getting what i want, this is the first week i havent, well not deadlifts anyway  hope your back is doing alright.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I often get like that, think we all probably do tbf mate, I'm the same, rarely have a bad workout, used to getting my fair share of PB's, which I was rather shocked to get last week, as I'm very light atm, but, some exercises, if I lose that lil bit of consistency with or I'm not feeling hungry enough on the day, performance can dip greatly. weighted pull ups for me, I keep chasing strength on them, as well as improving my squat, but 1 week, I can get 50kg weighted pull ups for a couple of reps, the next, if my weeks been busy enough, I'll be lucky to get sets of 5 with 40kg and I get real fcuked off, when I can't out better myself from last week. I wouldn't be too concerned, if I was you though, it's not if, but when you get it. animal! haha


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, reading that does help a bit to be fair, i suppose im just so used to smashing pb's and going in the gym and getting what i want, this is the first week i havent, well not deadlifts anyway  hope your back is doing alright.


 Just smashed a push session followed by 20 mins hit and no issue at the mo so back in the zone !! Lol how it changes so easily !!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

What does your training split and programme look like at the moment mate?

I am interested as I would like to do more compounds and heavy lifts in my off season.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Your logs are always decent, detailed and stuff 

You still using NP? I swear the test is dosed higher than it says lol, I went to get bloods and it was sky high even on 250mg, could have just peaked, though.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Sadly yesterday was a sh1t day for deadlifts, attempted 270kg and failed massively, wasnt even close, had loads of stress over the weekend, didnt eat all my meals on Monday and for some reason my lower left back was tight all Tuesday yet i still thought it would be a good idea to go really heavy on deads! Stupid really, i even did 180kg as a warm up and thought it felt heavy so i should have known better.
> 
> Now my back is even more sore and really quite painful, gonna give it a complete rest today and hope that its ok for legs tomorrow. Really really fcked off and so gutted i didnt even get 1 on 270kg.
> 
> Thankfully the rest of the session i picked myself back up and got on with it, managed 190kg bent over rows as well so god knows what was going on. Maybe i didnt warm up on deads well enough, i must have only done about 10 reps leading up to 270kg.


 You hit 260kg for 6 reps last week then smashed 180kg squats for 11 reps. Even on gear you need to recover. Deads can take so much energy out of you the heavier and more intense you go. Not to mention the lower back and legs taking a pounding on squats too.

I'm sure you won't dwell on it. Just see it like a bad session out of the way and push to a good session next time.

Great log :thumb


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Starz said:


> I often get like that, think we all probably do tbf mate, I'm the same, rarely have a bad workout, used to getting my fair share of PB's, which I was rather shocked to get last week, as I'm very light atm, but, some exercises, if I lose that lil bit of consistency with or I'm not feeling hungry enough on the day, performance can dip greatly. weighted pull ups for me, I keep chasing strength on them, as well as improving my squat, but 1 week, I can get 50kg weighted pull ups for a couple of reps, the next, if my weeks been busy enough, I'll be lucky to get sets of 5 with 40kg and I get real fcuked off, when I can't out better myself from last week. I wouldn't be too concerned, if I was you though, it's not if, but when you get it. animal! haha


 Its sh1t isnt it!? At least its not just me then, thankfully the back is much better and i was able to squat well yesterday. Cheers mate.



Mayzini said:


> Just smashed a push session followed by 20 mins hit and no issue at the mo so back in the zone !! Lol how it changes so easily !!


 Haha indeed mate, good to hear!



BoomTime said:


> What does your training split and programme look like at the moment mate?
> 
> I am interested as I would like to do more compounds and heavy lifts in my off season.


 Monday - Chest/Tri's

Tuesday - Back/Bi's

Wednesday - Off

Thursday - Quads/Calves

Friday - Shoulders/Tri's

Saturday - Biceps/Calves

Sunday - Hams/Little bit of quads



naturalguy said:


> Your logs are always decent, detailed and stuff
> 
> You still using NP? I swear the test is dosed higher than it says lol, I went to get bloods and it was sky high even on 250mg, could have just peaked, though.


 Yea still using NP mate, just switched to their Test 400 as its less to jab for me so makes life so much easier.

Awesome news, they are a really good lab and very reliable, hence why i use them mate. Even tested their Primo and came back legit, if that isnt a good sign i dont know what is.



GPRIM said:


> You hit 260kg for 6 reps last week then smashed 180kg squats for 11 reps. Even on gear you need to recover. Deads can take so much energy out of you the heavier and more intense you go. Not to mention the lower back and legs taking a pounding on squats too.
> 
> I'm sure you won't dwell on it. Just see it like a bad session out of the way and push to a good session next time.
> 
> Great log :thumb


 True, just put it down to a bad day and a slight injury. As above, it does feel better, Wednesday it was fcking sore, i was a bit worried but thankfully its eased off.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok so this week i will keep everything updated, lower back got better then i went and did glute ham raises yesterday and its tight again!! Really fcked off. Anyway diet has been good today so benching should be good, Got 170kg last week for quite a few reps so hopefully push that up to 180kg and try that.

Life does seem far too hectic at the moment but as long as i stick to the diet i am sort of happy, just drags me down a bit sometimes. Luckily the gym is the one and only time i dont sit and think about sh1tty things that p1ss me off or make me feel sh1t.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Also just worked out that i have been on cycle now for 10 weeks which means that i have 4 weeks left so now is the time to really smash things and batter my body into growing.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's some update pics taken Saturday after only 2 meals inside me:

View attachment IMG_8284.JPG


View attachment IMG_8285.JPG


View attachment IMG_8286.JPG


View attachment IMG_8287.JPG


View attachment IMG_8288.JPG


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Ok so this week i will keep everything updated, lower back got better then i went and did glute ham raises yesterday and its tight again!! Really fcked off. Anyway diet has been good today so benching should be good, Got 170kg last week for quite a few reps so hopefully push that up to 180kg and try that.
> 
> Life does seem far too hectic at the moment but as long as i stick to the diet i am sort of happy, just drags me down a bit sometimes. Luckily the gym is the one and only time i dont sit and think about sh1tty things that p1ss me off or make me feel sh1t.


 mate I hear you on the hectic life bit, been manic with a new office addition to my business, my Mrs is desperately wanting to move house so out house hunting every spare minute, my 2 year old is having her back teeth come through so is barely sleeping, my sons birthday this passed weekend whereby I feel off my diet in truly big style had a two day binge! But despite feeling crap getting back in the gym this afternoon is driving me on and I am committed to smashing the next 4 weeks before my hols. think life pinning EOD, work, and all that stuff and then personal S**t on top just drains you mentally.

keep it up really enjoying the log as I know are many others and find many of the training logs inspiring.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

fuking beast !!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Here's some update pics taken Saturday after only 2 meals inside me:
> 
> View attachment 135735
> 
> ...


 Just for a repeat showing. :thumb


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mayzini said:


> mate I hear you on the hectic life bit, been manic with a new office addition to my business, my Mrs is desperately wanting to move house so out house hunting every spare minute, my 2 year old is having her back teeth come through so is barely sleeping, my sons birthday this passed weekend whereby I feel off my diet in truly big style had a two day binge! But despite feeling crap getting back in the gym this afternoon is driving me on and I am committed to smashing the next 4 weeks before my hols. think life pinning EOD, work, and all that stuff and then personal S**t on top just drains you mentally.
> 
> keep it up really enjoying the log as I know are many others and find many of the training logs inspiring.


 Wow i think yours actually sounds worse than mine mate! Good to know im not alone. Where you off on holiday? It really does drain you mentally, ive never been so tired in all my life, feels like a cloud over me constantly!

Will do mate, i'll do my best to keep it updated now, especially as we are into the last 4 weeks.



herc said:


> fuking beast !!


 Haha thanks mate.



BLUE(UK) said:


> Just for a repeat showing. :thumb


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh some cheeky lifts from last week:

60kg dumbells for 14 reps, in fact i think that was 2 weeks ago Friday but forgot to post it up:






Then 190kg x bent over rows:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh and some 67.5kg straight bar curls 






If only my arms looked that good the whole time.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Wow i think yours actually sounds worse than mine mate! Good to know im not alone. Where you off on holiday? It really does drain you mentally, ive never been so tired in all my life, feels like a cloud over me constantly!
> 
> Will do mate, i'll do my best to keep it updated now, especially as we are into the last 4 weeks.
> 
> Haha thanks mate.


 I shouldn't moan mate only got back from Portugal two weeks ago and going out to Gran Canaria for a week in 4 weeks. I like you feel drained and tired, so much so I nearly didn't add the Tren A 6 week pre holiday blast in for fear of insomnia, but actually I have had better mood and better sleep on it that off it so that goes to show how screwed up my head must be !! lol

I also have been cutting for a long time and I think its just go the better of me a little, but I am upping cardio from today for the 4 weeks to see if I can shed a further load off before the break and then a cruise for around 8 weeks before hitting a winter bulk ( bit later than originally planned)


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Wow i think yours actually sounds worse than mine mate! Good to know im not alone. Where you off on holiday? It really does drain you mentally, ive never been so tired in all my life, feels like a cloud over me constantly!
> 
> Will do mate, i'll do my best to keep it updated now, especially as we are into the last 4 weeks.
> 
> Haha thanks mate.


 by the way the pictures are immense mate, something for us lesser lifters to strive towards.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mayzini said:


> I shouldn't moan mate only got back from Portugal two weeks ago and going out to Gran Canaria for a week in 4 weeks. I like you feel drained and tired, so much so I nearly didn't add the Tren A 6 week pre holiday blast in for fear of insomnia, but actually I have had better mood and better sleep on it that off it so that goes to show how screwed up my head must be !! lol
> 
> I also have been cutting for a long time and I think its just go the better of me a little, but I am upping cardio from today for the 4 weeks to see if I can shed a further load off before the break and then a cruise for around 8 weeks before hitting a winter bulk ( bit later than originally planned)


 Haha nice mate, bet you cant wait for that holiday! Will do you a world of good. And great news on the Tren Ace, last time i used it i was waking up all hours of the night in a pool of my own sweat! was barbaric!

Cutting can be hard and draining mentally mate, but stick at it, will all be worth it in the end. Just look forward to that winter bulk 



Mayzini said:


> by the way the pictures are immense mate, something for us lesser lifters to strive towards.


 Cheers mate, means a lot


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Oh and some 67.5kg straight bar curls [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=65a358aadcc56d0ca270df1425d54adccaef4cb4a21604bf8fcfd9f959dcf4c3[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Delts look really good.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Delts look really good.


 Cheers mate, gonna really push the envelope on this last 4 weeks, picked up some NP Test 400 so gonna get hopefully 4ml per week in of that and 3ml Deca then up the Hyge dose to 12iu on training days, see what happens


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Here's some update pics taken Saturday after only 2 meals inside me:
> 
> View attachment 135735
> 
> ...


 Your fu**ing arms have dpubled in size mate!!!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Low lat insertions?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Your fu**ing arms have dpubled in size mate!!!


 Haha you think? I do feel they are bigger and im certainly lifting a lot more weight 



Starz said:


> Low lat insertions?


 In the lat spread? Looks decent doesnt it?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome physique mate!

that gym sounds pumpin!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Awesome physique mate!
> 
> that gym sounds pumpin!!!


 Haha cheers mate, yea they play some good tunes sometimes.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow i seriously have not had time to update this at all, work has been absolutely devastatingly busy, learning new tasks and taking on the pregnant girls job ready for her maternity leave in December! Savage!

Anyway, i didnt deadlift yesterday, my back is still a bit sore so thought best leave it another week. Chest and triceps were brilliant smashed 200kg x 3 reps an almost fell off the bench after the first rep too so it put me right off!

Here's some recent highlights:

Last night, even with a sore lower back i smashed out 15 reps on Yates rows with 150kg:






I'll upload the 200kg bench shortly.

This has been the best most productive cycle of my life, since switching to Test 400 i swear i am stronger, that stuff is like rocket fuel.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

200kg bench is insane. Great work!


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

Whats your current cycle bud? Or you got the page number


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

GPRIM said:


> 200kg bench is insane. Great work!


 Cheers mate, i want to get 220kg so a 5 plate bench is on its way.



M1T said:


> Whats your current cycle bud? Or you got the page number


 Currently:

3ml NP Test 400 - 1.2g

2ml NP Deca - 500mg - both Test and Deca was supposed to be 1ml more but i keep missing the 3rd jab of the week, doesnt seem to be doing me much harm though.

8iu pre workout - Hyge

40mg NP Dbol pre workout.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

And here's the 200kg bench, if you watch carefully i almost fall off the bench after the first rep!! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Yesterdays chest session went brilliantly again even though i was feeling a bit run down:

180kg x 9 reps, bit easier than the last time:






Then 160kg x 9 reps on the incline:






Followed this up with 52.5kg flye's for 10 reps which is an all time pb, deep wide form too! Strength is going absolutely nuts since ive switched to the NP Test 400!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> 180kg x 9 reps, bit easier than the last time:


 What's that bum-der doing behind you? (I don't mean your training partner).


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Forgot to say, good lifting as usual. :thumb


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

well done mate, really want to see vids of your workout seshes...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> What's that bum-der doing behind you? (I don't mean your training partner).


 Haha god knows mate! He was doing all sorts of sh1t the whole session :lol:



Lukehh said:


> well done mate, really want to see vids of your workout seshes...


 Yea man, been meaning to film every set of the big lifts then crop it together but just havent got round to it, like i said work has been a nightmare so its really caught up with me.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back was good last night, went slightly lighter on deads for fear of pulling my back again but its 100% now:

*Deads:*

200kg x 12 reps

*Bent over rows**:*

160kg x 15

*Lat Pull downs:*

116kg x 12

*Seated rows:*

180kg x 12

*T-Bar Rows:*

110kg x 12 - new pb i think

*Close grip pull downs:*

116kg x 12

*Biceps:*

*EZ Bar:*

60kg x side x 10 reps!! Disgusting

*Hammers:*

32kg dumbells x 12 reps

Really good session obviously just documenting final set in the range where it matters.

Training has drastically changed recently, training smarter so less volume and far more focused on the final set, bit more like Dorian to be honest. Strength has gone through the roof and size seems to be noticeable even from people i train with so im really happy.

I think before i was doing too much on the sets before, not leaving enough in the tank for the final set with the heaviest weight where it really mattered. Now i see it as this:

3 set exercise - 2 rehearsals for the 1 main set where you leave it all, every ounce of energy/muscle has to be used and abused then move on. Its a very satisfying way to train too.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Back was good last night, went slightly lighter on deads for fear of pulling my back again but its 100% now:
> 
> *Deads:*
> 
> ...


 this is exactly how I have recently changed my training from Previously Training Y3T for the passed 5 months. I love it, and I fell my chest in particular has benefited, I know you shouldn't judge by soreness but I have doms after every session training this way. love it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mayzini said:


> this is exactly how I have recently changed my training from Previously Training Y3T for the passed 5 months. I love it, and I fell my chest in particular has benefited, I know you shouldn't judge by soreness but I have doms after every session training this way. love it.


 Mate, i remember looking at doing Y3T and it just looked ridiculous, i understand the reasons why and it sounds good but the high days with the multiple supersets are just too much in a busy gym, it was unrealistic.

On the other hand, i have never grown as quick and got as strong as i am now, nowhere near, its fcking brilliant. Less energy expended and far more given on the set that matters, throw in the odd 20 rep set on the end of things or widowmaker squats and you're laughing.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quick shot of the leg progress, hammies still well off where they need to be but at least they are improving:

View attachment IMG_8343.JPG


----------



## Typhus (May 9, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Mate, i remember looking at doing Y3T and it just looked ridiculous, i understand the reasons why and it sounds good but the high days with the multiple supersets are just too much in a busy gym, it was unrealistic.
> 
> On the other hand, i have never grown as quick and got as strong as i am now, nowhere near, its fcking brilliant. Less energy expended and far more given on the set that matters, throw in the odd 20 rep set on the end of things or widowmaker squats and you're laughing.


 The progress is brilliant, keep going strong fella. I have been toying with the idea of training in the style you're doing at the moment and just seeing how you have come along has convinced me to give it a go!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Typhus said:


> The progress is brilliant, keep going strong fella. I have been toying with the idea of training in the style you're doing at the moment and just seeing how you have come along has convinced me to give it a go!


 Thanks mate.

Yea its brilliant, it takes a real strong mind and attitude and spotter too to get you those extra reps and help you go to complete and utter failure, but fck me is it worth it! Let me know how you get on.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Mate, i remember looking at doing Y3T and it just looked ridiculous, i understand the reasons why and it sounds good but the high days with the multiple supersets are just too much in a busy gym, it was unrealistic.
> 
> On the other hand, i have never grown as quick and got as strong as i am now, nowhere near, its fcking brilliant. Less energy expended and far more given on the set that matters, throw in the odd 20 rep set on the end of things or widowmaker squats and you're laughing.


 I tried Y3t just to vary things up for 3 months and to be honest I really enjoyed it, but as you say you need an empty gym for the week 3 stuff, I am lucky I generally train at odd times so it works out ok, but to get the best out of it you do need to be working on the negative rep ratios etc of each week. I saw good changes but I had enough of it. I went to more DY HIT style as I just enjoy that balls to the wall training. hope to see some changes to physique as you mention lifts are already on the up.


----------



## Typhus (May 9, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Yea its brilliant, it takes a real strong mind and attitude and spotter too to get you those extra reps and help you go to complete and utter failure, but fck me is it worth it! Let me know how you get on.


 The main thing is getting a consistent spotter as I can't always hit the gym with someone. I'll keep you updated when I get started with it though.

Cheers


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mayzini said:


> I tried Y3t just to vary things up for 3 months and to be honest I really enjoyed it, but as you say you need an empty gym for the week 3 stuff, I am lucky I generally train at odd times so it works out ok, but to get the best out of it you do need to be working on the negative rep ratios etc of each week. I saw good changes but I had enough of it. I went to more DY HIT style as I just enjoy that balls to the wall training. hope to see some changes to physique as you mention lifts are already on the up.


 Yea man, its just unrealistic, good that you could kinda do it but i took one look and i knew i couldnt, plus i didnt want to be "that guy" in the gym that is using 8 bits of equipment all at the same time haha.

If lifts are up already then thats a great sign!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Typhus said:


> The main thing is getting a consistent spotter as I can't always hit the gym with someone. I'll keep you updated when I get started with it though.
> 
> Cheers


 Yea mate, and getting one on the same wave length too!


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Back was good last night, went slightly lighter on deads for fear of pulling my back again but its 100% now:
> 
> *Deads:*
> 
> ...


 Insane strength

Insane lifts

Quick question on your training mate. I read at the bottom of this post you are doing 2 warmup sets and then an all out big set.... which is very much dorian yates style do you still aim for the 12 reps on this big set? I recently been doing the same as you but only shooting for say 6-8 reps to try increasing my strength as much as possible but i dont want to forget about muscle gain? Do you think i am better hitting 12 reps rather than the 6-8?


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Back was good last night, went slightly lighter on deads for fear of pulling my back again but its 100% now:
> 
> *Deads:*
> 
> ...


 Think I need to get myself to this point. Very often my last set will be my hardest set with a drop or two in but I know I have more in the tank. My training partner at the minute just doesn't have the drive and training experience to push me that extra yard and it's quite annoying with living away from home where my normal partner and I kick the sh1t out of each other. Probably why my growth up here has been very shady compared to when I was at home. And going out getting off my tits every nignt I guess... :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Insane strength
> 
> Insane lifts
> 
> Quick question on your training mate. I read at the bottom of this post you are doing 2 warmup sets and then an all out big set.... which is very much dorian yates style do you still aim for the 12 reps on this big set? I recently been doing the same as you but only shooting for say 6-8 reps to try increasing my strength as much as possible but i dont want to forget about muscle gain? Do you think i am better hitting 12 reps rather than the 6-8?


 I suppose unless its legs i generally aim for 10 reps but never below 7 as i think 6 is too short and too much for strength.



Dan TT said:


> I need to get myself to this point. Very often my last set will be my hardest set with a drop or two in but I know I have more in the tank. My training partner at the minute just doesn't have the drive and training experience to push me that extra yard and it's quite annoying with living away from home where my normal partner and I kick the sh1t out of each other. Probably why my growth up here has been very shady compared to when I was at home. And going out getting off my tits every nignt I guess... :whistling:


 Hahahaha going out and getting on it wont help mate but yea a training partner thats not on the same level of you can be equally non-progressive. Maybe have a word with him and tell him to push you more the same way you do to him. Its so crucial you're on the same wavelength.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Current condition tipping the scales just under 19stone:

View attachment IMG_8424.JPG


View attachment IMG_8425.JPG


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Current condition tipping the scales just under 19stone:
> 
> View attachment 136228
> 
> ...


 Awesome shape mate, inspirational to be fair. Something to aim for defo


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mayzini said:


> Awesome shape mate, inspirational to be fair. Something to aim for defo


 Thanks mate! Hammies still need a lot of work but they are coming up, Trained them so hard on Sunday that i got cramp at the dinner table at the new birds parents house.......embarrassing!


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate! Hammies still need a lot of work but they are coming up, Trained them so hard on Sunday that i got cramp at the dinner table at the new birds parents house.......embarrassing!


 ha ha unlucky, were you rolling on the floor in screams of pain !! lol killer when that happens. Legs are my stronger muscle part after playing semi-professional sports in my younger years, so am happy with their size and structure just need to bring up the upper half to match !! 41 now my aim is to be ready to compete at 45 ! better late than never !


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mayzini said:


> ha ha unlucky, were you rolling on the floor in screams of pain !! lol killer when that happens. Legs are my stronger muscle part after playing semi-professional sports in my younger years, so am happy with their size and structure just need to bring up the upper half to match !! 41 now my aim is to be ready to compete at 45 ! better late than never !


 Mate i literally screamed and had to straighten my leg, then the other one went and i had to do the same 5 mins later, almost fell off the seat!! Savage.

4 years to bring up your top half, piece of cake mate, i expect to see you up there!


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Mate i literally screamed and had to straighten my leg, then the other one went and i had to do the same 5 mins later, almost fell off the seat!! Savage.
> 
> 4 years to bring up your top half, piece of cake mate, i expect to see you up there!


 yeah 4 years seems a like a long time but after 10 years of refusing to ever contemplate getting on stage, if I am going to do it I want to bring my best bloody effort !! lol


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Current condition tipping the scales just under 19stone:
> 
> View attachment 136228
> 
> ...


 19 stone with abbs!!! Insane!!!! Awesome mate!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> 19 stone with abbs!!! Insane!!!! Awesome mate!!


 Cheers mate, hopefully most the weight now goes on my legs!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So i havent been able to keep this as up to date as possible which is really annoying, mainly due to work. Here's what happned for chest though, i think teh 220kg bench is just round the corner:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Knees are still giving me grief which is fcking me off as im trying to squat twice a week and its just killing me, so going for another massage tonight so i hope that helps.

Hams are really starting to respond now too, SLD's are incorporated weekly with very strict form and its really making a difference, weight is still right up around the 19stone mark so about 121kg which for me is really heavy, especially with abs too.

Last couple of weeks not so im going for this:

*4ml Neuro Pharma Test 400*

*3ml Deca*

*40mg Dbol pre workout*

*50mg Stanavar pre workout*


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Knees are still giving me grief which is fcking me off as im trying to squat twice a week and its just killing me, so going for another massage tonight so i hope that helps.
> 
> Hams are really starting to respond now too, SLD's are incorporated weekly with very strict form and its really making a difference, weight is still right up around the 19stone mark so about 121kg which for me is really heavy, especially with abs too.
> 
> ...


 You literally are now an animal.

Keeo it up mate. Not seen anyone gain like you have and stay so lean.

I HATE YOU

XX


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Classic example of somebody doing everything right and it paying dividends.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> You literally are now an animal.
> 
> Keeo it up mate. Not seen anyone gain like you have and stay so lean.
> 
> ...


 Hahaha! Thanks mate. I know! Even for me it's weird, I literally can't get fat!!? And I used to get fat easily!



DLTBB said:


> Classic example of somebody doing everything right and it paying dividends.


 Cheers mate, always means more from someone with a very good physique too.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha! Thanks mate. I know! Even for me it's weird, I literally can't get fat!!? And I used to get fat easily!


 What the hell are you doing differently!?

Bet you've still got your comp veins as well


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome physique mate, what has made you keep the fat off this time?

Do you have cheat meals\days?

Cardio?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha! Thanks mate. I know! Even for me it's weird, I literally can't get fat!!? And I used to get fat easily!
> 
> Cheers mate, always means more from someone with a very good physique too.


 That's why I never give compliments. They mean f**k all to you!!!!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

You tried knee sleeves for your dodgy knees mate? Not exactly like you're doing powerlifting etc so it doesn't really matter.... strength shop ones are good or SBD


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> What the hell are you doing differently!?
> 
> Bet you've still got your comp veins as well


 Funnily enough i am eating more mate!? Training is far less volume too. Upped my carbs a lot from previous off seasons and my body seems to have reacted really well. I do think GH has a huge part to play because as we know it helps to mobilise fat as a fuel source.



Imy79 said:


> Awesome physique mate, what has made you keep the fat off this time?
> 
> Do you have cheat meals\days?
> 
> Cardio?


 Yea mate, after every leg session i have a big Mcdonalds, as much as i can cram in or a big pizza with lots of treats but i will still avoid things like chocolate, i dont really feel its beneficial at all.



A1243R said:


> You tried knee sleeves for your dodgy knees mate? Not exactly like you're doing powerlifting etc so it doesn't really matter.... strength shop ones are good or SBD


 Yea i have knee sleeves but they dont do a lot plus i dont want to have to rely on things like that. I have Patellofemoral pain which can be sorted but it just takes time.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Been massively busy but work is starting to ease up so i will have a lot more time on here now.

The blast has been the most productive cycle ive probably ever done, ive hit PB's almost weekly and my bodyweight has shot up to 19st with abs!

Gear - Neuro Pharma - cant rate it higher, its brilliant, not once did i get pip, have a bad reaction, spots or anything, just smooth clean gear with fantastic results. As they say the best things are usually the simplest things:

NP - Test 400

NP - Deca

NP - Dbol

GH - Hygetropin

Cruising now so not planning to jab for another week which means i havent jabbed for 3 weeks which is actually a nice feeling as it does become a chore for me.

Anyway time to upload some recent lifts and pics.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pic taken a couple of weeks ago sitting at 19stone.

View attachment IMG_8578.JPG


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Been wondering where you got to mate. Keep the updates coming, they're very motivating.

Looking like Arnold in that pic!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Been wondering where you got to mate. Keep the updates coming, they're very motivating.
> 
> Looking like Arnold in that pic!


 Mate, work and personal life have just been off the scale!

Will do though, plan to keep everything a lot more updated now.

Hahahaha i doubt that very much!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

saw you posted, got my cock out in advance then opened your thread, pic of you standing flexing, job done, time to clean up

not srs

looking good mate

where do you go from here?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> saw you posted, got my cock out in advance then opened your thread, pic of you standing flexing, job done, time to clean up
> 
> not srs
> 
> ...


 Ditto

srs

full ****


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> saw you posted, got my cock out in advance then opened your thread, pic of you standing flexing, job done, time to clean up
> 
> not srs
> 
> ...





TITO said:


> Ditto
> 
> srs
> 
> full ****


 Christ :lol: :lol: where do i go from here. Try to keep strength and all lifts up and progressing whilst on a cruise without losing current condition even though Christmas is coming up!

Bring up hamstrings......they are responding now but like all muscle growth its slow progress.

Bring up quads even more, not helping having knee pain but working around it and still managing to get savage cramps after a workout.

Keep training smart, dont lose focus.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I have to say, on reflection i usually cycle for 10 weeks then have 10 weeks off but after doing an extra 4 weeks i would highly recommend it, people that say their gains slow or their progress stop need to do the following:

*Progress your food* - if you arent taking in more calories than you were when you started then how on earth are you going to grow more muscle?

*Progress your lifts* - so many people i see in the gym, day in day out doing the same weights for the same reps its ridiculous. Its so simple, progressive overload, dont volume train, train to max out the number of reps you get on a weight then aim to beat it the following week by a rep or go heavier etc,

Once the above are done - *progress your anabolics* - not by double but there is such a thing as receptor up-regulation, this should only be done if the above 2 points have been well taken care of and you are one consistent animal when it comes to food, training and rest.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

This was from Tuesdays back session, 230kg x 10 reps - think i had a bit more in me actually.

Hadn't jabbed for 2 weeks, no pre workout orals, no pre workout GH:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> This was from Tuesdays back session, 230kg x 10 reps - think i had a bit more in me actually.
> 
> Hadn't jabbed for 2 weeks, no pre workout orals, no pre workout GH:


 Grief, you made that look easy mate.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome results from this blast but until you get NP labmax tested I reckon it's probably just placebo :-/


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Grief, you made that look easy mate.


 Didnt feel so easy mate but looks it on film doesnt it haha. Had pulled my lat slightly so this was the first week pain free deadlifting in a month or so.



sen said:


> Awesome results from this blast but until you get NP labmax tested I reckon it's probably just placebo :-/


 I only Labmax tested their Primo mate, came back as Primo so if that does then i have nothing to worry about for the rest, plus.....going by the savage strength and size i have acquired from this blast, its safe to say they are a fairly decent lab :lol:

Placebo :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So this happened last night, old PB = 200kg new pb 210kg!!!!! Nearly at a 5 plate bench!

2 sets of 600kg x 12 - 15

100kg x 8

140kg x 7

200kg x 1

210kg x 1


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Insane strength mate you made that look easy.

How do you embed YouTube vids? I tried to copy and paste link but doesn't work.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> This weeks lifts i have been really happy with especially as i was absolutely ruined after ibiza and hadnt had a shot of Test for a while:
> 
> Chest - 9 reps on 150kg bench then followed by 2 reps on 180kg! Just fancied seeing how much i could lift.
> 
> Back - 200kg deads x 10 reps then 240kg x 1 again just to see what i could do:


 watch that rounded back mate, try to straighten the back, good power,


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> This was from Tuesdays back session, 230kg x 10 reps - think i had a bit more in me actually.
> 
> Hadn't jabbed for 2 weeks, no pre workout orals, no pre workout GH:


 currently at 200kg for 10 reps, when do you increase your weight for x10 reps? for example you just did 230kg x10 would you hit 240kg next time for as many as possible until you get 10?? Cheers.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Insane strength mate you made that look easy.
> 
> How do you embed YouTube vids? I tried to copy and paste link but doesn't work.


 Thanks mate. I click the share feature below the video then just copy the link and paste it in here.



karbonk said:


> watch that rounded back mate, try to straighten the back, good power,


 Haha thanks for the tip mate but i reckon i know by now not to round my back.



karbonk said:


> currently at 200kg for 10 reps, when do you increase your weight for x10 reps? for example you just did 230kg x10 would you hit 240kg next time for as many as possible until you get 10?? Cheers.


 Yea when i get to 10 i start moving the weight up so 240kg last night for 8 reps.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Tried that but didn't work. Just tried it on PC: Great Success :thumb


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Tried that but didn't work. Just tried it on PC: Great Success :thumb


 Yea im not on my phone, on work computer so thats probably why haha.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Yea when i get to 10 i start moving the weight up so 240kg last night for 8 reps.


 Used that method today thanks 210 for 6, amazing how only 10kg feels heavier lol.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Yea im not on my phone, on work computer so thats probably why haha.


 Wanted to get a vid up of my deadlift before my new found strength completely evaporates!

Has your strength dropped a bit? I remember you were up nearer 250x8 iirc?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

karbonk said:


> Used that method today thanks 210 for 6, amazing how only 10kg feels heavier lol.


 Awesome mate, those 6 reps will soon turn into 7,8,9 then you'll be moving up.



Dieseldave said:


> Wanted to get a vid up of my deadlift before my new found strength completely evaporates!
> 
> Has your strength dropped a bit? I remember you were up nearer 250x8 iirc?


 Hahahahaha! It hasnt actually, I kinda had to drop a bit because my right lat was pulled from play fighting with a bird believe it or not. Went back to more reps, still got 300kg in sight.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Awesome mate, those 6 reps will soon turn into 7,8,9 then you'll be moving up.
> 
> Hahahahaha! It hasnt actually, I kinda had to drop a bit because my right lat was pulled from play fighting with a bird believe it or not. Went back to more reps, still got 300kg in sight.


 Ha fair enough. Funny we lift these big weights and get injured doing the stupid things.

I only asked because mine has recently dropped after making tons of progress. I know progress isn't linear but it's depressing nonetheless. If you had gotten weaker it would have made me feel better about myself but never mind :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Ha fair enough. Funny we lift these big weights and get injured doing the stupid things.
> 
> I only asked because mine has recently dropped after making tons of progress. I know progress isn't linear but it's depressing nonetheless. If you had gotten weaker it would have made me feel better about myself but never mind :lol:


 I know mate! Typical!

Sometimes you can have a bad week mate, bad sleep, ill, tired, not enough food etc can make a big difference. Sleep for me is the one, if ive had a bad nights sleep then im noticeably dragging my heels a bit.

Would it help if i said ive gotten weaker and had a good weep earlier?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> ive gotten weaker and had a good weep earlier


 Oh really mate? Well hang in there bud :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

All the extra calf work has paid off this year:

View attachment IMG_8648.JPG


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Wheels are responding too despite backing off weight due to knee pain:

View attachment IMG_8649.JPG


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So im well into my 4th week of the cruise, havent actually jabbed yet so going to jab 1ml Test 400 tonight.

Been off GH for 3 weeks now too and i have to say it is noticeable, fck me does good GH keep you lean! Noticed my abs are starting to smooth over already so 8iu of Hyge is going back in pre workout and will stay in!

Strength is still really good and right up there, especially considering the pre workout orals and GH arent in there and no jabbing at all for 4 weeks now. Sounds like solid gains to me!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> So im well into my 4th week of the cruise, havent actually jabbed yet so going to jab 1ml Test 400 tonight.
> 
> Been off GH for 3 weeks now too and i have to say it is noticeable, fck me does good GH keep you lean! Noticed my abs are starting to smooth over already so 8iu of Hyge is going back in pre workout and will stay in!
> 
> Strength is still really good and right up there, especially considering the pre workout orals and GH arent in there and no jabbing at all for 4 weeks now. Sounds like solid gains to me!


 Nice mate, does your training/diet stay the same on cruise?

Guess if you can afford it gh year is worth it yr round if it's gonna help u stay lean!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Nice mate, does your training/diet stay the same on cruise?
> 
> Guess if you can afford it gh year is worth it yr round if it's gonna help u stay lean!


 Yes mate, training and diet stays the same, still try to push things but obviously keep a watch on the sh1t food during the cruise phase.

Yea GH is fckin awesome mate, swear by the stuff!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Yes mate, training and diet stays the same, still try to push things but obviously keep a watch on the sh1t food during the cruise phase.
> 
> Yea GH is fckin awesome mate, swear by the stuff!


 Do u ever deload or take a week off?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Do u ever deload or take a week off?


 Nah mate, i should really but the only time i take off is a holiday! Im right in the middle of coming down with a cold though so watch this space haha.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Nah mate, i should really but the only time i take off is a holiday! Im right in the middle of coming down with a cold though so watch this space haha.


 I just had a cold.. if it's the same whatever I had, I wish you much luck.

I went to Krakow, got it on holiday, flew back Thursday and my ears didn't pop on landing, excruciating pain - almost a week later, still not popped, like im walking around with a whooshing in my ear ffs, doctor said I just have to wait, ffs. D:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Nah mate, i should really but the only time i take off is a holiday! Im right in the middle of coming down with a cold though so watch this space haha.


 I never did either really I till recently, got proper bad diarrhoea 3 days straight and lost 7lbs 

felt like I was pooing all my gains down the bog took the week off. Hate taking time off


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> This was from Tuesdays back session, 230kg x 10 reps - think i had a bit more in me actually.
> 
> Hadn't jabbed for 2 weeks, no pre workout orals, no pre workout GH:


 Some good lifting. What's your current weight?


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Wheels are responding too despite backing off weight due to knee pain:
> 
> View attachment 137175


 I see you're hiding your cheeky red bull addiction in the toilets


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

naturalguy said:


> I just had a cold.. if it's the same whatever I had, I wish you much luck.
> 
> I went to Krakow, got it on holiday, flew back Thursday and my ears didn't pop on landing, excruciating pain - almost a week later, still not popped, like im walking around with a whooshing in my ear ffs, doctor said I just have to wait, ffs. D:


 Mate i hope its not that bad but im feeling pretty rough today! Doctors arent worth the time now!



TITO said:


> I never did either really I till recently, got proper bad diarrhoea 3 days straight and lost 7lbs
> 
> felt like I was pooing all my gains down the bog took the week off. Hate taking time off


 :lol: mate you literally probably were, food just goes straight through you.



Quackerz said:


> Some good lifting. What's your current weight?


 Im about 18st 9lbs at the moment mate now im on a cruise and holding less water.



GameofThrones said:


> I see you're hiding your cheeky red bull addiction in the toilets


 Hahahahahaha not a chance, to be honest i dont really like fizzy drinks, only time i drink them is when im actually out drinking.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest on monday went well although i almost fell off the bench on the first rep of 180kg so it put me right off and wasted loads of energy, think it might be the bar as its the second time its happened now:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Moved onto the incline after and some more good numbers:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jabbed 1ml of NP Test 400 on Monday night so thats my 1st cruise jab in and first jab for over 3 weeks. 1ml feels like a complete waste of time haha, and it bled!!!

Planning to jab that every 8-9 days due to the esters.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

400mg seems a high cruise dose mate? surely 180-250 is plenty?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Lukehh said:


> 400mg seems a high cruise dose mate? surely 180-250 is plenty?


 He's 20 stone almost and lean, 400 mg is more than reasonable in line with his goals.

But he said it's his first jab in over 3 weeks anyway.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> He's 20 stone..


 in my opinion he still doesn't need 400mg, afaik hes always cruised on 250 and never reported any issues strength wise


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Lukehh said:


> in my opinion he still doesn't need 400mg, afaik hes always cruised on 250 and never reported any issues strength wise


 Added on to post, didn't mean to send it that early.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Added on to post, didn't mean to send it that early.


 yeh was just merely just wondering the change as i seen he mentions hes gonna do that every 8/9 days


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Chest on monday went well although i almost fell off the bench on the first rep of 180kg so it put me right off and wasted loads of energy, think it might be the bar as its the second time its happened now:


 That some awesome bench pressing mate but it was 6 reps!

I'm glad I'm not the only one on here who cant count, :lol:

I thought Id deadlifted 200kg for 10 reps on Monday till I saw my own video and realised Id only done 9


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> 400mg seems a high cruise dose mate? surely 180-250 is plenty?


 Yea mate bit higher than usual but with the extra tissue i have now and being lean too, i dont think 250mg every 7 days is enough so im doing 400mg probably every 9 days but knowing me i will forget and make it 10days.



DLTBB said:


> He's 20 stone almost and lean, 400 mg is more than reasonable in line with his goals.
> 
> But he said it's his first jab in over 3 weeks anyway.


 Exactly this really. Like all aspects of Bb'ing, you have to progress everything, when i was cruising on 250mg every week i was a lot lighter and fatter.

Im not condoning high doses but a friend of mine cruises on 600mg Test! He's not even really that big.



Lukehh said:


> in my opinion he still doesn't need 400mg, afaik hes always cruised on 250 and never reported any issues strength wise


 Not a strength thing mate, more maintenance of tissue.



BestBefore1989 said:


> That some awesome bench pressing mate but it was 6 reps!
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one on here who cant count, :lol:
> 
> I thought Id deadlifted 200kg for 10 reps on Monday till I saw my own video and realised Id only done 9


 Hahahah oh s**t, good spot! I wonder if i can change the name on YouTube.

Did you notice i almost fell off the bench at the start!? Put me right off and wasted loads of energy


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So last week i nailed 250kg x 8 solid reps, still think the 300kg will escape me this year but i will give it a go, a few weeks left to build up to it:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Friday shoulders:

This was the first session where i have noticed a slight dip in strength, im used to getting 15 reps with 60kg shoulder press, 12 reps without a spot but i only got 10 on my own and 2 reps spotted, i suppose i did have a cold which i was working off so could have been that too.

Anyway, filmed some 240kg shrugs x 12 reps


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Friday shoulders:
> 
> This was the first session where i have noticed a slight dip in strength, im used to getting 15 reps with 60kg shoulder press, 12 reps without a spot but i only got 10 on my own and 2 reps spotted, i suppose i did have a cold which i was working off so could have been that too.
> 
> Anyway, filmed some 240kg shrugs x 12 reps


 Very impressive as always.

Think you've made a typeo and miss named the video mate

in the text you say its 240 and looks like 2 x 25 2 X 20 1X 10 on each side but you named the video 340!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Very impressive as always.
> 
> Think you've made a typeo and miss named the video mate
> 
> in the text you say its 240 and looks like 2 x 25 2 X 20 1X 10 on each side but you named the video 340!


 Haha no mistake mate, the black plates are 50kg each!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

.......Plus.......240kg is a warm up


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> .......Plus.......240kg is a warm up


 :lol: No way can I shrug 240, but I can dead lift it no problem.

You shrug way more than you dead-lift, so now I wondering if its that your freakishly strong in the shrug or I desperately need to work on upper body strength.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: No way can I shrug 240, but I can dead lift it no problem.
> 
> You shrug way more than you dead-lift, so now I wondering if its that your freakishly strong in the shrug or I desperately need to work on upper body strength.


 Shrugs will always be easier than deads mate, all you have to do it lift it slightly and shrug. Deads you have to lift from the floor.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest last night:

*Flat Bench:*

170kg x 10 reps - only the last one was proper spotted.

*Incline:*

150kg x 8

*Flye's:*

Worked up to 55kg x 10 reps - first time i have got 10 on these.

*Weighted Dips:*

Worked up to 40kg x 13 reps - last couple pulses.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Shrugs will always be easier than deads mate, all you have to do it lift it slightly and shrug. Deads you have to lift from the floor.


 Clearly they are for you mate, I guess I just dont have strong traps


----------



## stand_23 (Mar 17, 2014)

how are your knees getting on mate, ive got the same problems cant sqaut or leg press atm.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

what sort of split are you running now @Chelsea 1muscle group a day?


----------



## lachu543 (Dec 2, 2013)

Can You write something about Your diet? Macro etc.? ;-)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

stand_23 said:


> how are your knees getting on mate, ive got the same problems cant sqaut or leg press atm.


 Knees are so much better since foam rolling them and doing all exercises with the foam roller between my legs, seriously try it mate, its worked wonders, still not fully cured but properly getting there.



herc said:


> what sort of split are you running now @Chelsea 1muscle group a day?


 Mon - Chest & Tri's

Tue - Back & Bi's

Wed - Off

Thurs - Quads & Calves

Fri - Shoulders & Tris

Sat - Bi's, Hams, Calves

Sun - Off



lachu543 said:


> Can You write something about Your diet? Macro etc.? ;-)


 Will get something written up later mate.


----------



## JuiceyjayV2 (May 31, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Knees are so much better since foam rolling them and doing all exercises with the foam roller between my legs, seriously try it mate, its worked wonders, still not fully cured but properly getting there.
> 
> Mon - Chest & Tri's
> 
> ...


 Like that split mate, also be interested in ya macros etc looking hench great work!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

JuiceyjayV2 said:


> Like that split mate, also be interested in ya macros etc looking hench great work!


 Haha thanks mate, i need to throw in more direct hamstring work so i'll have a re-shuffle soon i think.

Will sort macros and diet later today :thumbup1:


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

@Chelsea

Did I read in here somewhere that you're trying to bring legs up? If so why not pair quads and hams together and hit them twice a week?

Chest tri

back bi

legs

off

shoulders

legs

off


----------



## JuiceyjayV2 (May 31, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate, i need to throw in more direct hamstring work so i'll have a re-shuffle soon i think.
> 
> Will sort macros and diet later today :thumbup1:


 Cool cheers, have you always trained arms twice aweek? My arms especially triceps I feel are lagging so thinking to batter them twice aweek lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

@Chelsea what's happening?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @Chelsea what's happening?


 Won't hear from him again until next blast. Everyone goes quiet when cruising or doing pct!


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, unless something is out of stock in which case i would go with Wildcat.


 so you would choose np over wc?

interesting, I was considering these two labs for my next blast and was leaning towards wc because I don't know much about np. Seems like it's doing you good though, you look in very good nick pal.

I noticed you're using hyge too, I've seen a lot of negativity about none pharma gh, you obviously rate this though


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

The doog said:


> @Chelsea
> 
> Did I read in here somewhere that you're trying to bring legs up? If so why not pair quads and hams together and hit them twice a week?
> 
> ...


 Not a bad shout mate, currently looking into push/pull/legs so that i can hit everything with more frequency, i would 100% have to reduce volume on quads if i were to incorporate hamstrings too though.



JuiceyjayV2 said:


> Cool cheers, have you always trained arms twice aweek? My arms especially triceps I feel are lagging so thinking to batter them twice aweek lol


 Nah mate just the last year or so which has given me vast improvement. Increasing frequency has definitely helped.



BLUE(UK) said:


> @Chelsea what's happening?


 Planning new blast mate and training system, think i have a trapped nerve so havent trained for a week really and stress over the holidays has been horrendous so might have to do some update pics of how s**t im looking and use that to start the year.



sen said:


> Won't hear from him again until next blast. Everyone goes quiet when cruising or doing pct!


 PCT?????? What the fck is that? :lol:



FreshMuscle said:


> Impressive as always.keep it coming :thumbup1:


 Cheers mate.



Andrewgenic said:


> so you would choose np over wc?
> 
> interesting, I was considering these two labs for my next blast and was leaning towards wc because I don't know much about np. Seems like it's doing you good though, you look in very good nick pal.
> 
> I noticed you're using hyge too, I've seen a lot of negativity about none pharma gh, you obviously rate this though


 Well i only use NP mate but i would have no problem using WC for anything NP didnt do.

Mate......Hyge (the originals like i get) are brilliant, i tried Pfizer in between once and saw no difference apart from in my bank account! Been using Hyge for nearly 2 years now, its fantastic.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

what's your Bench 1rm? also where is the trapped nerve?


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Not a bad shout mate, currently looking into push/pull/legs so that i can hit everything with more frequency, i would 100% have to reduce volume on quads if i were to incorporate hamstrings too though.
> 
> Nah mate just the last year or so which has given me vast improvement. Increasing frequency has definitely helped.


 You might need to reduce volume at first but you'll get used to it.

I do two leg days a week, one heavy and one more pump based. When adding in the pump day I would just do 3-4 sets of hammies and a quad super set for 3 rounds.

I always start with a leg curl and then do something like leg press (close low stance with constant tension to really light the quads up), into walking lunges.

After a few weeks you adapt and now I do 12-15 sets on you pump day as well as 12-15 on the heavy day.

Once you start to burn out, just pull the second leg day out for a month.

Two heavy sessions a week really played with my knees and lower back. But one superset based - lighter weights but intense work out, and one with the bread and butter moves has brought my legs on massively. I went from having no hamstrings, to that round hanging look we all want in a year.

I always start and finish my leg days with hamstrings as well. Leg curl variation to start and RDL or GHR to finish.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

karbonk said:


> what's your Bench 1rm? also where is the trapped nerve?


 210KG

Its under righ scapula, was able to train legs last night so kinda all good.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> 210KG
> 
> Its under righ scapula, was able to train legs last night so kinda all good.


 Solid Bench mate. What weight you sitting at at the moment now?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

yes that's very decent, 180kg here but will pass 200 this year, I have a trapped nerve or rotator cuff problem, it was at its worst ever when I was using a smith machine, stopped using it and the problem is much better, sometimes a rest helps and proper warming up etc, but its so painful sometimes, great journal, awesome strength.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

The doog said:


> You might need to reduce volume at first but you'll get used to it.
> 
> I do two leg days a week, one heavy and one more pump based. When adding in the pump day I would just do 3-4 sets of hammies and a quad super set for 3 rounds.
> 
> ...


 Good advice there mate, one heavy one light is a very good shout especially in terms of adaptation and recovery.



Quackerz said:


> Solid Bench mate. What weight you sitting at at the moment now?


 Cheers mate, about 18.7 i think.



karbonk said:


> yes that's very decent, 180kg here but will pass 200 this year, I have a trapped nerve or rotator cuff problem, it was at its worst ever when I was using a smith machine, stopped using it and the problem is much better, sometimes a rest helps and proper warming up etc, but its so painful sometimes, great journal, awesome strength.


 Savage isnt it, i was literally a cripple mate, had to get help up from a lying position.

Thanks mate


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

The doog said:


> You might need to reduce volume at first but you'll get used to it.
> 
> I do two leg days a week, one heavy and one more pump based. When adding in the pump day I would just do 3-4 sets of hammies and a quad super set for 3 rounds.
> 
> ...


 I might have to implement this myself, I've been trying to beat the log book going heavy as I can while reaching 8-12 on both leg days and felt my knee twinging a little.

I myself have a 3 rotation system going on all push/pull/legs so every week and a half, i'll hit each rotation. For legs, I have one day that is quad dominated, one ham, then the third is a bit of both with other stuff like abductors thrown in etc.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right took some pics last night and im going to weigh myself tomorrow morning. Going to make a new journal, keep everything up to date and absolutely smash 2017.

Might run some cycle thoughts through people.....

Option 1 - Test 400, Tren E, Hyge (havent dont Tren E for over 2 years)

Option 2 - Test 400, Deca, Hyge (same as last cycle)

Option 3 - Im open to suggestions as long as they arent short esters, hate having to jab so often

Option 4 - i was toying with the idea of using WC - Injectable Dbol pre workout instead of using any orals as i find all they do is kill my appetite and i am eating really well at the moment.

Thoughts?


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

option 2, dont fix what isnt broken


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> option 2, dont fix what isnt broken


 True but dont you think Tren would give me even more?


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> True but dont you think Tren would give me even more?


 doubt it, most people struggle to get the cals in on tren due to the reduced appetite (usually acid). you made eye watering gains on deca how much more is even possible tbf


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> I might have to implement this myself, I've been trying to beat the log book going heavy as I can while reaching 8-12 on both leg days and felt my knee twinging a little.
> 
> I myself have a 3 rotation system going on all push/pull/legs so every week and a half, i'll hit each rotation. For legs, I have one day that is quad dominated, one ham, then the third is a bit of both with other stuff like abductors thrown in etc.


 Do it. The way I figure is if you train everything once a week that's 52 times year that you can improve. If you train everything every 5 days it's 73 times that you can improve. Twice a week, 104 times.

The main factor is recovery. Get this nailed with nutrition, rest and periodisation and you're onto a winner.

Going heavy is always king. Once you have a workout that incorporates the main builders in place. Add another day that focuses on stretching and flexing the muscle with joint friendly movements. This way you're getting twice the work done without taxing yourself too badly.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

The doog said:


> Do it. The way I figure is if you train everything once a week that's 52 times year that you can improve. If you train everything every 5 days it's 73 times that you can improve. Twice a week, 104 times.
> 
> The main factor is recovery. Get this nailed with nutrition, rest and periodisation and you're onto a winner.
> 
> Going heavy is always king. Once you have a workout that incorporates the main builders in place. Add another day that focuses on stretching and flexing the muscle with joint friendly movements. This way you're getting twice the work done without taxing yourself too badly.


 I had my 3rd rotation of legs this week and decided to go a little higher reps (along with having a exertion headache lasting from past week), it worked fairly well. Knees were still sore on pendulum squats though but all in all worked well. Back to 2 heavy rotations now though which I love.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

The doog said:


> Do it. The way I figure is if you train everything once a week that's 52 times year that you can improve. If you train everything every 5 days it's 73 times that you can improve. Twice a week, 104 times.
> 
> The main factor is recovery. Get this nailed with nutrition, rest and periodisation and you're onto a winner.
> 
> Going heavy is always king. Once you have a workout that incorporates the main builders in place. Add another day that focuses on stretching and flexing the muscle with joint friendly movements. This way you're getting twice the work done without taxing yourself too badly.


 Heard Jordan Peters say pretty much exactly what you've written in your first paragraph.

Similar to something one of the old school pros said "stimulate don't annihilate".

Stimulating your chest etc 3 X per week (150+ a year) beats absolutely destroying it 1 X per week (52 times per year).

I've always done things once per week but have recently started the high frequency thing.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

sen said:


> Heard Jordan Peters say pretty much exactly what you've written in your first paragraph.
> 
> Similar to something one of the old school pros said "stimulate don't annihilate".
> 
> ...


 i like training one body part a session but when you word it like that it does seem a huge difference without even seeing the results yet


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lukehh said:


> i like training one body part a session but when you word it like that it does seem a huge difference without even seeing the results yet


 Sorry to jump into your chat guys but I just wanted to say I have been running and ppl full body rotation this past few weeks which is a slight variation on a Jordan peters training plan. It has bits of gvt, rest pause and 5-1 sets in it and working all muscle groups twice week. It's too soon for results but my body the workouts are intense and my body has been sore as hell so o think it's going to reap rewards in the long run.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Lukehh said:


> i like training one body part a session but when you word it like that it does seem a huge difference without even seeing the results yet


 get on YouTube mate, there's an interview with him and some young lad and he explains a bit on there about low volume, high frequency, high intensity training.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mayzini said:


> Sorry to jump into your chat guys but I just wanted to say I have been running and ppl full body rotation this past few weeks which is a slight variation on a Jordan peters training plan. It has bits of gvt, rest pause and 5-1 sets in it and working all muscle groups twice week. It's too soon for results but my body the workouts are intense and my body has been sore as hell so o think it's going to reap rewards in the long run.


 If you have a minute could you write out roughly what you would do for one session mate? Be interesting to see.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> get on YouTube mate, there's an interview with him and some young lad and he explains a bit on there about low volume, high frequency, high intensity training.


 Will check that out later, cheers mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Took some progress pics last week and looking to start my next cycle next week so i'll get a new journal made...... i think going to have to board the Tren Train


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> If you have a minute could you write out roughly what you would do for one session mate? Be interesting to see.


 HI Chelsea, excuse the typing on the attached, but this is an example part of my current Push/pull/legs/full body rotation, This week 1 of a 3 week rotation so weeks 2 and weeks 3 vary the exercise and rep range styles. to be honest since switching to this style I have hit PB's in all main lifts and I am loving it with the varying styles of training within each session it keeps me on my toes, as I do get bored with a standard rep range split. I think Lower volume higher frequency training like this is for me for now. I cant take credit for the programme it was provided to me by a coach I am working with.

View attachment PPLF example cycle 1.doc


----------

